# Holy toledo!!!! Numbers coming in 52% Leave 48% Remain



## tinydancer

This is awesome. I'd love Great Britain to return to her roots with the Commonwealth. Aussies I've chatted with feel the same way too.

This is going to be a nail biter of a night.







News -  Latest Headlines, Photos and Videos | Daily Mail Online


----------



## skye

I know!  lets dream!!!!


----------



## skye

now the Remain is winning!


GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## tinydancer

skye said:


> now the Remain is winning!
> 
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



This is going to be neck and neck down to the wire. It really pisses me off about the extended deadline shit that Cameron pulled. Shouldn't surprise me though. He's being handled by Messina, Obama's handler.


----------



## tinydancer

I have 51 to 49 R now. I have to try to get  a live feed. Will check the Guardian after I run Raven.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Should the United Kingdom remain a member of the European Union or leave the European Union?
17.8% Reporting


Remain a member of the European Union  50.9%  2,513,954
Leave the European Union  49.1%  2,426,615


----------



## emilynghiem

This is like remaining in a bad abusive relationship. Establish and enforce agreed terms first, then build the relationship on that afterwards. Not the other way. 

Nobody I know does very well being forced into a committed relationship, then fight tooth and nail to control it. Why do this on a collective scale between entire nations? Just cruel, ppl need to be free and have their consent and terms respected. What happened to civility and plain common sense?

My prayers and support to all in defending the best interests of all ppl and all nations equally so everyone benefits and we may finally realize peace freedom and justice. God bless!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Greater London and Scotland may carry the vote to Remain, but it is close.


----------



## bucs90

EU referendum: Latest results - BBC News

Who knows how it will finish...but the British vote to exit or stay in the EU is underway and at this moment..."leave" is up 50.4% to 49.6%.

The British Patriots who want out are tired of unchecked Muslim invasion of their country and of far left socialist policy from Brussels.

They want their independence back. And I hope they get it.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

does this mean they will kick out all of the illegals?


----------



## Vigilante

Referendum of the United Kingdom's membership of the European Union
Last updated Jun 23 at 10:07 PM
Should the United Kingdom remain a member of the European Union or leave the European Union?
29.6% Reporting
Votes
Remain a member of the European Union
49.9%
4,116,276
Leave the European Union
50.1%
4,131,897


----------



## bucs90

Rexx Taylor said:


> does this mean they will kick out all of the illegals?



Hopefully. England is one of the world's great historic powers and the rot that liberalism and open borders have done to that majestic nation is shameful.


----------



## bucs90

Vigilante said:


> Referendum of the United Kingdom's membership of the European Union
> Last updated Jun 23 at 10:07 PM
> Should the United Kingdom remain a member of the European Union or leave the European Union?
> 29.6% Reporting
> Votes
> Remain a member of the European Union
> 49.9%
> 4,116,276
> Leave the European Union
> 50.1%
> 4,131,897



"Stay" is gaining ground. Dang it.


----------



## Vigilante

bucs90 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Referendum of the United Kingdom's membership of the European Union
> Last updated Jun 23 at 10:07 PM
> Should the United Kingdom remain a member of the European Union or leave the European Union?
> 29.6% Reporting
> Votes
> Remain a member of the European Union
> 49.9%
> 4,116,276
> Leave the European Union
> 50.1%
> 4,131,897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Stay" is gaining ground. Dang it.
Click to expand...

*UPDATED*

Referendum of the United Kingdom's membership of the European Union
Last updated Jun 23 at 10:22 PM
Should the United Kingdom remain a member of the European Union or leave the European Union?
36.7% Reporting
Votes
Remain a member of the European Union
49.3%
4,955,129
Leave the European Union
50.7%
5,105,590

If England leaves ALL HELL WILL BREAK OUT IN THE FINANCIAL MARKETS....BUT NO MORE MUSLIM SCUM FOR THE UK!!!!!


----------



## bucs90

Vigilante said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Referendum of the United Kingdom's membership of the European Union
> Last updated Jun 23 at 10:07 PM
> Should the United Kingdom remain a member of the European Union or leave the European Union?
> 29.6% Reporting
> Votes
> Remain a member of the European Union
> 49.9%
> 4,116,276
> Leave the European Union
> 50.1%
> 4,131,897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Stay" is gaining ground. Dang it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *UPDATED*
> 
> Referendum of the United Kingdom's membership of the European Union
> Last updated Jun 23 at 10:22 PM
> Should the United Kingdom remain a member of the European Union or leave the European Union?
> 36.7% Reporting
> Votes
> Remain a member of the European Union
> 49.3%
> 4,955,129
> Leave the European Union
> 50.7%
> 5,105,590
Click to expand...


Oh wow....Leave has a nearly 1 and 1/2 point lead now @ 1.4%

Watching liberalism fail is so fun. British Patriots want their borders back!!!


----------



## tinydancer

Whoa! Just got back with Raven and I'm checking the live feed at the Guardian. Man oh man, this is neck and neck.


----------



## HenryBHough

Obama was so busy threatening The Brits that he forgot to tell Tepid Cameron how to steal an election.  From Hillary I'd expect that sort of memory lapse....but I guess there is no lower age limit on Alzheimer's......


----------



## tinydancer

This is now at DM

UK Overall
49
Remain
51
Leave


England
46
54


Wales
45
55


Scotland
62
38

News -  Latest Headlines, Photos and Videos | Daily Mail Online


----------



## HenryBHough

The polls said close and, so far as that, they have proven right.  Now can lightning strike twice?


----------



## tinydancer

Live feed from the Guardian These guys are my fave for election results. 

*EU referendum live results — tracker*
Remain 49% 5,396,436

Leave    51%     5,696,439

Whoopsies! Link:

EU referendum results – live tracker


----------



## Vigilante

Referendum of the United Kingdom's membership of the European Union
Last updated Jun 23 at 10:27 PM
Should the United Kingdom remain a member of the European Union or leave the European Union?
41.9% Reporting
Votes
Remain a member of the European Union
48.9%
5,819,095
Leave the European Union
51.1%
6,076,476


----------



## bucs90

HenryBHough said:


> Obama was so busy threatening The Brits that he forgot to tell Tepid Cameron how to steal an election.  From Hillary I'd expect that sort of memory lapse....but I guess there is no lower age limit on Alzheimer's......



When England tells Muslim invaders they're no longer welcome...how many ships will Obama have waiting to load em up and bring them here?


----------



## tinydancer

OMG! This is awesome. This is a Royal Rumble!


* The Brexit door opens! Britain is on track to LEAVE the EU in historic referendum as Out stacks up votes in the North and Wales despite wins for Remain in London and Scotland *






News -  Latest Headlines, Photos and Videos | Daily Mail Online


----------



## tinydancer

Ok I'm doing cartwheels in my head. Holy toledo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Check it out! They're pulling ahead. 

Remain 48% 6,071,968


Leave 52%   6,464,446

EU referendum results – live tracker


----------



## MikeK

Rexx Taylor said:


> does this mean they will kick out all of the illegals?


Probably -- and I hope they do.  It's a damn shame how the quality of that nation has been diminished by the increasing presence of inferior scum from the Middle East and the African continent.


----------



## HenryBHough

bucs90 said:


> When England tells Muslim invaders they're no longer welcome...how many ships will Obama have waiting to load em up and bring them here?



They tell me that Air Farce One, Two and even Nancy Pelosi's personal 757 are warming up engines!


----------



## Rexx Taylor

i hope after all this, they will arm everyone who lives in England.


----------



## bucs90

EU referendum: Latest results - BBC News

"Leave" has about 8.5 million votes now and a 500,000 vote lead. 

16.8 million needed to win.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

bucs90 said:


> EU referendum: Latest results - BBC News
> 
> "Leave" has about 8.5 million votes now and a 500,000 vote lead.
> 
> 16.8 million needed to win.


now these are all legal residents?


----------



## Old Yeller

Me no like DOW futures tank 500? How much should expect to lose?  Cant move funds in time.    I see Bucs has new avatar...


----------



## whitehall

The problem for the country formerly known as England is that their colonial past has come back to haunt them and most of the anti-British radicals are in the country legally. The #1 name for a male child born in London isn't James or George or Charles, it's Mohammed. The once vast empire that spent most of the 19th and 20th century beating up the Irish has shrunk back into a troubled little island with a degenerate pseudo monarchy. All the great men are gone and the Queen awards Knighthood to homosexual piano players.


----------



## bucs90

CNN reporting "Leave" now has a lead of 51.6% to 48.4%. A full 2 point lead.

The Western world is about to shake up folks.

British independence....along with a President Trump....would get the West back on track.


----------



## Vigilante

Referendum of the United Kingdom's membership of the European Union
Last updated Jun 23 at 10:49 PM
Should the United Kingdom remain a member of the European Union or leave the European Union?
46.3% Reporting
Votes
Remain a member of the European Union
48.6%
6,581,905
Leave the European Union
51.4%
6,947,780


----------



## bucs90

num_nut said:


> Me no like DOW futures tank 500? How much should expect to lose?  Cant move funds in time.    I see Bucs has new avatar...



Yes I do have a new avatar.

I paid my respects to the LGBT community for the last 2 weeks. Now....I'm back to criticizing the man trying to import more Islamic gay killers. 

And Imam Obama is that man.


----------



## The Rabbi

The polling said Stay was likely to win.  I have my doubts and think Britain is fed up being dictated to by Eurocrats.  If the market tanks tomorrow it will be a great buying opportunity.


----------



## Vigilante

Beyond Brexit, these 4 things will drive U.S. stocks

* Brexit results *



*Pound tanks, stock futures tumble as Brexit vote points to ‘leave’*
 GBPUSD -8.62%  
 UK:UKX 1.23%  
 YMU6 -3.06%  
*Asian stocks sink after early gains on surprise Brexit results*
*5 steps the EU must take regardless of the Brexit vote*
*Where to watch the Brexit results in the U.S.*
*When will we know the result of the Brexit vote?*


----------



## bucs90

The Rabbi said:


> The polling said Stay was likely to win.  I have my doubts and think Britain is fed up being dictated to by Eurocrats.  If the market tanks tomorrow it will be a great buying opportunity.



They say a lot of Scotland votes are coming in late and they are more pro-stay....so this thing might turn quickly at the end.


----------



## Picaro

Obviously a lot of those uppity limeys have failed to respect Obama's directives in his 'Hug A Terrorist' campaign. He's probably sulking right now.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Vigilante said:


> Referendum of the United Kingdom's membership of the European Union
> Last updated Jun 23 at 10:07 PM
> Should the United Kingdom remain a member of the European Union or leave the European Union?
> 29.6% Reporting
> Votes
> Remain a member of the European Union
> 49.9%
> 4,116,276
> Leave the European Union
> 50.1%
> 4,131,897



*"Remain a member of the European Union
49.9%
4,116,276
Leave the European Union
50.1%
4,131,897"
*
That was hours ago, Leave are nearly 500,000 votes ahead now.


----------



## Indeependent

The European Union cannot afford to lose the profits from the sales of ever new varying Beatles Compilations.


----------



## Vigilante

EU referendum results live: Brexit most likely outcome say pollsters, betting markets and Labour
Telegraph.co.uk‎ - 11 mins ago


----------



## Picaro

Vigilante said:


> Beyond Brexit, these 4 things will drive U.S. stocks
> 
> * Brexit results *
> 
> 
> 
> *Pound tanks, stock futures tumble as Brexit vote points to ‘leave’*
> GBPUSD -8.62%
> UK:UKX 1.23%
> YMU6 -3.06%
> *Asian stocks sink after early gains on surprise Brexit results*
> *5 steps the EU must take regardless of the Brexit vote*
> *Where to watch the Brexit results in the U.S.*
> *When will we know the result of the Brexit vote?*



That will a short lived slump; buy those futures quick or it will be too late.


----------



## Vigilante

Oh MY!!!! Blood shed tomorrow???

Dow futures plunge ~550 points amid #Brexit vote results www.businessinsider.com/u… pic.twitter.com/EDsM7Wn6h…


----------



## Old Yeller

Cardiff in Wales voted heavy to stay in....101K-60K


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Once again we see the inherent failings of democracies, and why the American Constitutional Republic is far superior and desirable, where such a significant issue wouldn’t be subject to a ‘referendum’ and a ‘simple majority,’ allowing fear, bigotry, and stupidity to decide the matter rather than facts and reason.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

bucs90 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The polling said Stay was likely to win.  I have my doubts and think Britain is fed up being dictated to by Eurocrats.  If the market tanks tomorrow it will be a great buying opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They say a lot of Scotland votes are coming in late and they are more pro-stay....so this thing might turn quickly at the end.
Click to expand...


Scotland as a whole I read has voted 64% to Remain in EU, it's not enough.

This now means that pretty much only London can do damage to Leave, and London is going to have to have a massive Remain vote, something between 75%-80%.


----------



## bucs90

Vigilante said:


> EU referendum results live: Brexit most likely outcome say pollsters, betting markets and Labour
> Telegraph.co.uk‎ - 11 mins ago



BBC reporting a "Remain" campaign source is saying they think it's all but over and "Leave" will win. Many parts of England that were predicted to be 52% "Remain" turned out 51% "Leave".


People are tired of the open border nonsense.

Nationalism is dawning again.

Good.


----------



## Old Yeller

9.8M out.....9.5M stay


----------



## bucs90

Lucy Hamilton said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The polling said Stay was likely to win.  I have my doubts and think Britain is fed up being dictated to by Eurocrats.  If the market tanks tomorrow it will be a great buying opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They say a lot of Scotland votes are coming in late and they are more pro-stay....so this thing might turn quickly at the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scotland as a whole I read has voted 64% to Remain in EU, it's not enough.
> 
> This now means that pretty much only London can do damage to Leave, and London is going to have to have a massive Remain vote, something between 75%-80%.
Click to expand...


This is a glimmer of hope for Europe.

If England closes it's borders to the invaders....they'll flood in greater numbers to France and Germany. And THOSE citizens will demand it stops.

The domino effect of this will be fantastic.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

bucs90 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU referendum results live: Brexit most likely outcome say pollsters, betting markets and Labour
> Telegraph.co.uk‎ - 11 mins ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC reporting a "Remain" campaign source is saying they think it's all but over and "Leave" will win. Many parts of England that were predicted to be 52% "Remain" turned out 51% "Leave".
> 
> 
> People are tired of the open border nonsense.
> 
> Nationalism is dawning again.
> 
> Good.
Click to expand...


Yes, I keep my fingers crossed for my Patriotic British friends.

European Patriots want this so much for our British friends.


----------



## Vigilante

Blood shed in the morning?

Dow futures plunge ~550 points amid #Brexit vote results www.businessinsider.com/u… pic.twitter.com/EDsM7Wn6h…


----------



## Old Yeller

Damn that tommy tarifart, I knew he was problem poster!  Wales bastard!


----------



## Vigilante

Referendum of the United Kingdom's membership of the European Union
Last updated Jun 23 at 11:07 PM
Should the United Kingdom remain a member of the European Union or leave the European Union?
54.5% Reporting
Votes
Remain a member of the European Union
48.6%
8,014,823
Leave the European Union
51.4%
8,474,865


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> Damn that tommy tarifart, I knew he was problem poster!  Wales bastard!



The only way Remain can "win" now is to steal it with the postal votes.

If there's no theft, I'm saying Leave 52% Remain 48%


----------



## Old Yeller

10.4M out 10.1M stay   pound  down 1.5 to 1.34 vs. USD


----------



## depotoo

On bbc just now they said it is trending leave





The Rabbi said:


> The polling said Stay was likely to win.  I have my doubts and think Britain is fed up being dictated to by Eurocrats.  If the market tanks tomorrow it will be a great buying opportunity.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> 9.8M out.....9.5M stay



The Leave side is now exactly 600,000 votes ahead.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

bucs90 said:


> EU referendum: Latest results - BBC News
> 
> Who knows how it will finish...but the British vote to exit or stay in the EU is underway and at this moment..."leave" is up 50.4% to 49.6%.
> 
> The British Patriots who want out are tired of unchecked Muslim invasion of their country and of far left socialist policy from Brussels.
> 
> They want their independence back. And I hope they get it.


Awesome!


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Lucy Hamilton said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9.8M out.....9.5M stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Leave side is now exactly 600,000 votes ahead.
Click to expand...

Hopefully your home country will bote the same soon enough. What a great day!


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Lucy Hamilton said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU referendum results live: Brexit most likely outcome say pollsters, betting markets and Labour
> Telegraph.co.uk‎ - 11 mins ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC reporting a "Remain" campaign source is saying they think it's all but over and "Leave" will win. Many parts of England that were predicted to be 52% "Remain" turned out 51% "Leave".
> 
> 
> People are tired of the open border nonsense.
> 
> Nationalism is dawning again.
> 
> Good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I keep my fingers crossed for my Patriotic British friends.
> 
> European Patriots want this so much for our British friends.
Click to expand...

Your country of Austria? Will it leave too?


----------



## Vigilante

GOLD UP$42 on the GOOD NEWS!


----------



## tinydancer

num_nut said:


> Damn that tommy tarifart, I knew he was problem poster!  Wales bastard!



Tommy will have to buy extra strength Immodium AD. Wales as far as I know voted Leave. Trying to get that result at the Guardian.

ETA: Bingo! Wales voted Leave.


----------



## depotoo

Now up to 620,349





Lucy Hamilton said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9.8M out.....9.5M stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Leave side is now exactly 600,000 votes ahead.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Rabbi

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Once again we see the inherent failings of democracies, and why the American Constitutional Republic is far superior and desirable, where such a significant issue wouldn’t be subject to a ‘referendum’ and a ‘simple majority,’ allowing fear, bigotry, and stupidity to decide the matter rather than facts and reason.


Right.  In America it would be decided by bribery and lobbyists.


----------



## BluesLegend

bucs90 said:


> EU referendum: Latest results - BBC News
> 
> Who knows how it will finish...but the British vote to exit or stay in the EU is underway and at this moment..."leave" is up 50.4% to 49.6%.
> 
> The British Patriots who want out are tired of unchecked Muslim invasion of their country and of far left socialist policy from Brussels.
> 
> They want their independence back. And I hope they get it.



Your avatar is funny as shit


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9.8M out.....9.5M stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Leave side is now exactly 600,000 votes ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully your home country will bote the same soon enough. What a great day!
Click to expand...


Yes my party, the FPÖ, our leader Heinz-Christian Strache has said if Britain votes Leave, then Austria wants out also, we so want our British friends to take CONTROL of their OWN nation.


----------



## depotoo

Wow. England 54% leave


----------



## Zander

It looks like LEAVE is going to prevail.


----------



## bucs90

Take England back!!! British independence!!! God Bless the Queen!


----------



## Vigilante

AvgGuyIA said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU referendum results live: Brexit most likely outcome say pollsters, betting markets and Labour
> Telegraph.co.uk‎ - 11 mins ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC reporting a "Remain" campaign source is saying they think it's all but over and "Leave" will win. Many parts of England that were predicted to be 52% "Remain" turned out 51% "Leave".
> 
> 
> People are tired of the open border nonsense.
> 
> Nationalism is dawning again.
> 
> Good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I keep my fingers crossed for my Patriotic British friends.
> 
> European Patriots want this so much for our British friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your country of Austria? Will it leave too?
Click to expand...







MENSA DROP OUT!


----------



## CowboyTed

This is a very stupid move by UK....

Scotland will probably go independent now...

The UK needs free trade with EU... The EU will dictate that negotiation..

US has lost its biggest friend in Brussels... 

Immigration will not increase or decrease in UK... That was just a big red herring... If it decreases now it will be because their economy is going into recession...


----------



## Zander

It will take at least 2 years for them to officially "Leave"....assuming the MP's don't play any games. the referendum is not legally binding..


The referendum result is not legally binding. Parliament still has to pass the laws that will get Britain out of the EU, starting with the repeal of the 1972 European Communities Act.
.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Lucy Hamilton said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9.8M out.....9.5M stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Leave side is now exactly 600,000 votes ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully your home country will bote the same soon enough. What a great day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes my party, the FPÖ, our leader Heinz-Christian Strache has said if Britain votes Leave, then Austria wants out also, we so want our British friends to take CONTROL of their OWN nation.
Click to expand...

God willing, I hope this vote gives the austrian people the courage to vote for the best for their nation. Breaking the hold political correctness has had on your country as well as most of the West.


----------



## Zander

CowboyTed said:


> This is a very stupid move by UK....
> 
> Scotland will probably go independent now...
> 
> The UK needs free trade with EU... The EU will dictate that negotiation..
> 
> US has lost its biggest friend in Brussels...
> 
> Immigration will not increase or decrease in UK... That was just a big red herring... If it decreases now it will be because their economy is going into recession...


The EU has already stated they will negotiate a "fee trade agreement" with the UK if they leave. So your argument is moot.


----------



## tinydancer

Ok live feed at Guardian has Leave moving ahead a tad more....

*EU referendum live results — tracker*
Remain 48% 9,844,539 

Leave 52% 10,510,478

Estimated votes remaining
*118 of 382* local authorities still to declare 

EU referendum results – live tracker


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9.8M out.....9.5M stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Leave side is now exactly 600,000 votes ahead.
Click to expand...


The Leave side now 705,000 votes ahead.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

BluesLegend said:


> Your avatar is funny as shit


.  And accurate.


----------



## depotoo

Bbc leave ahead by 748,181


----------



## tinydancer

Lucy Hamilton said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9.8M out.....9.5M stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Leave side is now exactly 600,000 votes ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully your home country will bote the same soon enough. What a great day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes my party, the FPÖ, our leader Heinz-Christian Strache has said if Britain votes Leave, then Austria wants out also, we so want our British friends to take CONTROL of their OWN nation.
Click to expand...


This is such an important moment in time. Lucy, I believe if Leave wins your world will change as will all of ours. For the better. For sanity. For sovereignty. For the rights of people not to be ruled by Brussels. 

I'm really praying over here.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

tinydancer said:


> Ok live feed at Guardian has Leave moving ahead a tad more....
> 
> *EU referendum live results — tracker*
> Remain 48% 9,844,539
> 
> Leave 52% 10,510,478
> 
> Estimated votes remaining
> *118 of 382* local authorities still to declare
> 
> EU referendum results – live tracker



They seem some way behind.

I have figures from BBC Website.

Leave
Votes
11,737,880
VOTES

Remain
Votes
10,989,699
VOTES

Leave edges ahead in UK's EU referendum - BBC News


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

tinydancer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9.8M out.....9.5M stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Leave side is now exactly 600,000 votes ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully your home country will bote the same soon enough. What a great day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes my party, the FPÖ, our leader Heinz-Christian Strache has said if Britain votes Leave, then Austria wants out also, we so want our British friends to take CONTROL of their OWN nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is such an important moment in time. Lucy, I believe if Leave wins your world will change as will all of ours. For the better. For sanity. For sovereignty. For the rights of people not to be ruled by Brussels.
> 
> I'm really praying over here.
Click to expand...


We can work together, our nations work together, for the best for our peoples and our respective nations.

We also have the bigger picture, that's our CONTINUED fight to destroy the fucking EU.

Fuck The EU, Long Live Europa!


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

*'Brexit': 'Leave' camp widens lead with 70% of votes counted*
Jane Onyanga-Omara, and Kim Hjelmgaard, USA TODAY
7 minutes ago
Facebook

Twitter

Google Plus

_LONDON — The British pound fell to a 31-year low as the "leave" camp appeared to be on course to win a dramatic and historic referendum on the United Kingdom's membership of the European Union.

With more 70% of votes counted, the "leave" side was ahead by about half a million votes.






Photo: Peter Byrne, EPA, PRESS ASSOCIATION
The Manchester Town Hall is the setting for the national count in the EU referendum, in Manchester, Britain, June 23. 2016.
Results from the British referendum — also known as "Brexit" — are still too incomplete to draw any solid conclusions. There were 118 districts still to declare with "leave" holding 51.3% of the votes counted and "remain" at 48.7%.

The British currency initially soared to a 2016 peak of $1.50 amid signs that "remain" was winning the day, but then moved lower with losses accelerating. It fell from $1.50 to below $1.35 as results suggested a strong possibility the U.K. would vote to quit the bloc.

Asian stock markets proved volatile as well, with Tokyo stocks and U.S. futures plunging as early vote results showed a tight race.

Nigel Farage, leader of the U.K. Independence Party said that "dawn was breaking on an independent U.K." He is not an official member of the "leave" campaign, but supports an exit from the bloc. Earlier in the evening he said he thought the "remain" side would "edge it."
_


----------



## Vigilante

*  Pound drops below $1.35, reaching lowest level since 1985  *

11:14p
*  Breaking Oil slumps 4.9% as Brexit vote shows lead for 'leave'  *


----------



## depotoo

Bbc. 296 of 382 declared





tinydancer said:


> Ok live feed at Guardian has Leave moving ahead a tad more....
> 
> *EU referendum live results — tracker*
> Remain 48% 9,844,539
> 
> Leave 52% 10,510,478
> 
> Estimated votes remaining
> *118 of 382* local authorities still to declare
> 
> EU referendum results – live tracker


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

CowboyTed said:


> This is a very stupid move by UK....
> 
> Scotland will probably go independent now...
> 
> The UK needs free trade with EU... The EU will dictate that negotiation..
> 
> US has lost its biggest friend in Brussels...
> 
> Immigration will not increase or decrease in UK... That was just a big red herring... If it decreases now it will be because their economy is going into recession...



STFU Pro-Globalisation man whore.


----------



## Zander

Looks like "LEAVE"  is going to win by over 1 million votes....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

AvgGuyIA said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU referendum results live: Brexit most likely outcome say pollsters, betting markets and Labour
> Telegraph.co.uk‎ - 11 mins ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC reporting a "Remain" campaign source is saying they think it's all but over and "Leave" will win. Many parts of England that were predicted to be 52% "Remain" turned out 51% "Leave".
> 
> 
> People are tired of the open border nonsense.
> 
> Nationalism is dawning again.
> 
> Good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I keep my fingers crossed for my Patriotic British friends.
> 
> European Patriots want this so much for our British friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your country of Austria? Will it leave too?
Click to expand...


We're going to try to yes.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Why are the markets going down?  It's not like Britain is leaving the Earth.


----------



## Care4all

how low
will the DOW go
today?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> Cardiff in Wales voted heavy to stay in....101K-60K



Wales has voted to LEAVE THE EU, 52% 48% ha ha ha ha.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

God Bless the Queen.  I bet she's secretly happy.


----------



## Old Yeller

I went to BBC channel and they have Columbia civil war, China  tornado?   Hello?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Zander said:


> Looks like "LEAVE"  is going to win by over 1 million votes....



Leave
Votes
12,628,210
VOTES

Remain
Votes
11,887,832
VOTES


----------



## Vigilante

GOLD UP $48.70!

Dow futures down 550 points!


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Lucy Hamilton said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cardiff in Wales voted heavy to stay in....101K-60K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wales has voted to LEAVE THE EU, 52% 48% ha ha ha ha.
Click to expand...

What's with the Scotts voting to stay?  Is this about Braveheart with them?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

AvgGuyIA said:


> God Bless the Queen.  I bet she's secretly happy.



Maybe David Cameron and George Osborne now must both resign.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

AvgGuyIA said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cardiff in Wales voted heavy to stay in....101K-60K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wales has voted to LEAVE THE EU, 52% 48% ha ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with the Scotts voting to stay?  Is this about Braveheart with them?
Click to expand...


No Scotland needs EU Fishing money.


----------



## Old Yeller

Lucy Hamilton said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cardiff in Wales voted heavy to stay in....101K-60K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wales has voted to LEAVE THE EU, 52% 48% ha ha ha ha.
Click to expand...


Tommy probably lives in Cardiff..


----------



## depotoo

Bbc tv saying leave has won!!


----------



## tinydancer

Lucy Hamilton said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9.8M out.....9.5M stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Leave side is now exactly 600,000 votes ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully your home country will bote the same soon enough. What a great day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes my party, the FPÖ, our leader Heinz-Christian Strache has said if Britain votes Leave, then Austria wants out also, we so want our British friends to take CONTROL of their OWN nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is such an important moment in time. Lucy, I believe if Leave wins your world will change as will all of ours. For the better. For sanity. For sovereignty. For the rights of people not to be ruled by Brussels.
> 
> I'm really praying over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can work together, our nations work together, for the best for our peoples and our respective nations.
> 
> We also have the bigger picture, that's our CONTINUED fight to destroy the fucking EU.
> 
> Fuck The EU, Long Live Europa!
Click to expand...


The EU must be absolutely and irrevocably destroyed forever. What madness this institution has wrought. I was reading that the tipping point for many in Britain was the potential inclusion of Turkey and the proposal of an EU Army. That sent cold chills down my spine.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Vigilante said:


> GOLD UP $48.70!
> 
> Dow futures down 550 points!


Glenn Beck reported gold will be at $10000.


----------



## Political Junky

Just in on TV


----------



## depotoo

Leave at 4% ahead thus their declaration of leave wins.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

num_nut said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cardiff in Wales voted heavy to stay in....101K-60K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wales has voted to LEAVE THE EU, 52% 48% ha ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy probably lives in Cardiff..
Click to expand...


The vote total for Wales is.

*Wales*
Leave 854,572
VOTES
Remain 772,347
VOTES

EU Referendum Results - BBC News


----------



## bucs90

EU referendum: Latest results - BBC News

Leave now is over 13 million....16 million clinches it. Leave has grown it's lead to 850,000 votes over Stay.

Go ahead and call it folks!!! England is OUT OF the EU!!! The Western world....well....Atlas just shrugged a little.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

tinydancer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Leave side is now exactly 600,000 votes ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully your home country will bote the same soon enough. What a great day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes my party, the FPÖ, our leader Heinz-Christian Strache has said if Britain votes Leave, then Austria wants out also, we so want our British friends to take CONTROL of their OWN nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is such an important moment in time. Lucy, I believe if Leave wins your world will change as will all of ours. For the better. For sanity. For sovereignty. For the rights of people not to be ruled by Brussels.
> 
> I'm really praying over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can work together, our nations work together, for the best for our peoples and our respective nations.
> 
> We also have the bigger picture, that's our CONTINUED fight to destroy the fucking EU.
> 
> Fuck The EU, Long Live Europa!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU must be absolutely and irrevocably destroyed forever. What madness this institution has wrought. I was reading that the tipping point for many in Britain was the potential inclusion of Turkey and the proposal of an EU Army. That sent cold chills down my spine.
Click to expand...

Satan's rebirth of the Roman Empire will be destroyed, foiling his plans.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

AvgGuyIA said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOLD UP $48.70!
> 
> Dow futures down 550 points!
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck reported gold will be at $10000.
Click to expand...


Yes but Glenn Beck is batshit crazy


----------



## depotoo

They went to the news for a few minutes and came back.





num_nut said:


> I went to BBC channel and they have Columbia civil war, China  tornado?   Hello?


----------



## RandallFlagg

bucs90 said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> does this mean they will kick out all of the illegals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully. England is one of the world's great historic powers and the rot that liberalism and open borders have done to that majestic nation is shameful.
Click to expand...


Indeed. It has nearly destroyed their society.


----------



## Vigilante

*  Breaking BBC and ITV call U.K. to leave EU in historic Brexit vote  *


----------



## depotoo

Bbc tv is declaring leave wins.





Lucy Hamilton said:


> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cardiff in Wales voted heavy to stay in....101K-60K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wales has voted to LEAVE THE EU, 52% 48% ha ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy probably lives in Cardiff..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vote total for Wales is.
> 
> *Wales*
> Leave 854,572
> VOTES
> Remain 772,347
> VOTES
> 
> EU Referendum Results - BBC News
Click to expand...


----------



## bucs90

FOR HER MAJESTY!!! FEND OFF THE MUSLIM INVADERS!!!


----------



## Vigilante

*  Breaking BBC and ITV call U.K. to leave EU in historic Brexit vote  *


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

bucs90 said:


> EU referendum: Latest results - BBC News
> 
> Who knows how it will finish...but the British vote to exit or stay in the EU is underway and at this moment..."leave" is up 50.4% to 49.6%.
> 
> The British Patriots who want out are tired of unchecked Muslim invasion of their country and of far left socialist policy from Brussels.
> 
> They want their independence back. And I hope they get it.



It's mathematically impossible for the Remain to now win.

Birmingham UK's SECOND biggest city has voted to Leave and only 7 London areas left to declare.

It's now over, UK has voted to LEAVE the EU.

Nearly One Million votes ahead now.

Leave
Votes
13,316,909
VOTES

Remain
Votes
12,453,633
VOTES


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Great news!


----------



## Zander

Great news! 

Globalism is a failure. Even the UK is rejecting it. hiLIARy embraces and defends it.....

Is this a precursor to a Trump victory in Nov?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Good. Now let the rest of the EU follow suit.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Zander said:


> Great news!
> 
> Globalism is a failure. Even the UK is rejecting it. hiLIARy embraces and defends it.....
> 
> Is this a precursor to a Trump victory in Nov?


Possibly.


----------



## Vigilante

How could EVERYONE BE SO WRONG?????Is it like the Hindenberg winning the Presidency?


----------



## AvgGuyIA

This vote to LEAVE is another slap in the face of Obama.  England agrees with theiramerican cousins that. Obama should go fuck himself with his threats.

Fuck you Obama!


----------



## Vigilante

SEND THE MUSLIM TERRORISTS BACK!!!!!


----------



## bucs90

FOX JUST CALLED IT TOO!!!!

GOD SAVE THE QUEEN!!! REPEL THE MUSLIM INVASION!!


----------



## JimBowie1958

YES ! ! ! !

Watch Sky News Live

EU Referendum Results - BBC News


----------



## bucs90

Vigilante said:


> How could EVERYONE BE SO WRONG?????Is it like the Hindenberg winning the Presidency?



Nope its just a preview of "how were we so wrong" when TRUMP WINS!!!


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Nationalism is returning to the west! A beautiful day it is when globalism takes a major hit. I think PM Cameron is going to have to resign... He probably will want to anyway. This is going to be messy.


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU referendum: Latest results - BBC News
> 
> Who knows how it will finish...but the British vote to exit or stay in the EU is underway and at this moment..."leave" is up 50.4% to 49.6%.
> 
> The British Patriots who want out are tired of unchecked Muslim invasion of their country and of far left socialist policy from Brussels.
> 
> They want their independence back. And I hope they get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's mathematically impossible for the Remain to now win.
> 
> Birmingham UK's SECOND biggest city has voted to Leave and only 7 London areas left to declare.
> 
> It's now over, UK has voted to LEAVE the EU.
> 
> Nearly One Million votes ahead now.
> 
> Leave
> Votes
> 13,316,909
> VOTES
> 
> Remain
> Votes
> 12,453,633
> VOTES
Click to expand...

I can see England being its own entity. I'm sure they'll survive not being responsible for Greece. And when England can't say no to the president or euro government. I'd rather be my own independent boss.


----------



## tinydancer

AvgGuyIA said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cardiff in Wales voted heavy to stay in....101K-60K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wales has voted to LEAVE THE EU, 52% 48% ha ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with the Scotts voting to stay?  Is this about Braveheart with them?
Click to expand...


From what I gather it's this strange twist on independence. The leadership believed it was wrong for Great Britain to be the deciding vote to take Scotland out of the EU. Very garbled logic.


----------



## depotoo

Reporter in Brussels-They are calling for 2'years of negotiations to leave


----------



## JimBowie1958

Markets Jolted Worldwide as Brexit Votes Pile Up; Yen, Gold Jump


_Global markets buckled, with stocks plunging from Tokyo to London and Chicago, after results from Britain’s referendum on membership of the European Union put the "Leave" campaign ahead. The pound fell the most on record, while haven assets jumped.

Sterling tumbled as much as 9.5 percent, the euro slid by the most since it was introduced in 1999 and the yen surged to its strongest level since 2013. South Africa’s rand led losses among the currencies of commodity-exporting nations, sliding more than 5 percent as oil sank below $48 a barrel and industrial metals slumped. Gold soared with U.S. Treasuries as investors piled into haven assets. Futures on the FTSE 100 Index plunged with S&P 500 Index contracts as benchmark stock gauges slid across Asia._


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

tinydancer said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cardiff in Wales voted heavy to stay in....101K-60K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wales has voted to LEAVE THE EU, 52% 48% ha ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with the Scotts voting to stay?  Is this about Braveheart with them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I gather it's this strange twist on independence. The leadership believed it was wrong for Great Britain to be the deciding vote to take Scotland out of the EU. Very garbled logic.
Click to expand...


Leave
Votes
14,098,653
VOTES

Remain
Votes
13,167,856
VOTES


----------



## jasonnfree

bucs90 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The polling said Stay was likely to win.  I have my doubts and think Britain is fed up being dictated to by Eurocrats.  If the market tanks tomorrow it will be a great buying opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They say a lot of Scotland votes are coming in late and they are more pro-stay....so this thing might turn quickly at the end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scotland as a whole I read has voted 64% to Remain in EU, it's not enough.
> 
> This now means that pretty much only London can do damage to Leave, and London is going to have to have a massive Remain vote, something between 75%-80%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a glimmer of hope for Europe.
> 
> If England closes it's borders to the invaders....they'll flood in greater numbers to France and Germany. And THOSE citizens will demand it stops.
> 
> The domino effect of this will be fantastic.
Click to expand...


Obama will take the overflow of refugees  even if he has to use our entire air force and navy to get them here asap.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

depotoo said:


> Reporter in Brussels-They are calling for 2'years of negotiations to leave



The British should tell them to stick it up their buttocks.


----------



## bucs90

HOLD THE LINE!!! STOP THE MUSLIM INVASION!!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

tinydancer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Leave side is now exactly 600,000 votes ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully your home country will bote the same soon enough. What a great day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes my party, the FPÖ, our leader Heinz-Christian Strache has said if Britain votes Leave, then Austria wants out also, we so want our British friends to take CONTROL of their OWN nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is such an important moment in time. Lucy, I believe if Leave wins your world will change as will all of ours. For the better. For sanity. For sovereignty. For the rights of people not to be ruled by Brussels.
> 
> I'm really praying over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can work together, our nations work together, for the best for our peoples and our respective nations.
> 
> We also have the bigger picture, that's our CONTINUED fight to destroy the fucking EU.
> 
> Fuck The EU, Long Live Europa!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU must be absolutely and irrevocably destroyed forever. What madness this institution has wrought. I was reading that the tipping point for many in Britain was the potential inclusion of Turkey and the proposal of an EU Army. That sent cold chills down my spine.
Click to expand...


Yes to EVERYTHING you comment.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Jubilant Farage Hails UK's 'Independence Day'

_Nigel Farage believes the votes cast so far now suggest the UK is about to declare its very own "independence day".

The UKIP leader's declaration came shortly before Sky News projected at 4.40am that the UK had voted to leave the European Union.

He said: "Dare to dream that the dawn is breaking on an independent United Kingdom._


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Not sure it's the best timing, but it's definitely a kick to globalist testicles.


----------



## HappyJoy

Poor Scotland, I bet they wish they could have that vote back.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU referendum: Latest results - BBC News
> 
> Who knows how it will finish...but the British vote to exit or stay in the EU is underway and at this moment..."leave" is up 50.4% to 49.6%.
> 
> The British Patriots who want out are tired of unchecked Muslim invasion of their country and of far left socialist policy from Brussels.
> 
> They want their independence back. And I hope they get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's mathematically impossible for the Remain to now win.
> 
> Birmingham UK's SECOND biggest city has voted to Leave and only 7 London areas left to declare.
> 
> It's now over, UK has voted to LEAVE the EU.
> 
> Nearly One Million votes ahead now.
> 
> Leave
> Votes
> 13,316,909
> VOTES
> 
> Remain
> Votes
> 12,453,633
> VOTES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see England being its own entity. I'm sure they'll survive not being responsible for Greece. And when England can't say no to the president or euro government. I'd rather be my own independent boss.
Click to expand...


The British will survive, just like ALL of us will survive when we ALL get out of the EU, to remain in the EU means our nations being destroyed by Globalisation and Mass Immigration against the wishes of our peoples.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Scotland voted to remain as well as a firm majority in Northern Ireland, while Wales and England seem substantially decided to leave.

And dont count the Corporate Crony network out yet; there are still plenty of ballot boxes to stuff as of yet.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Not sure it's the best timing, but it's definitely a kick to globalist testicles.


Its going to be rough at first, but they'll get things under control soon enough.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Let's take score for today.

Republicans/conservatives won on Obama's executive overreach.
Those hoping for a not guilty verdict in the Freddie Gray case (mainly conservatives) got it.
Britain, after all of Obama's meddling in British politics, voted to leave the European Union.

Bang! Pow! Right in the kisser!


----------



## depotoo

Some guy is on bbc all but crying!


----------



## Political Junky

Far Right LePen wants France to leave the EU.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Imperius said:


> Let's take score for today.
> 
> Republicans/conservatives won on Obama's Executive overreach.
> Those hoping for a not guilty verdict in the Freddie Gray case (mainly conservatives) got it.
> Britain, after all of Obama's meddling in British politics, voted to leave the European Union.
> 
> Bang! Pow! Right in the kisser!


Smashing leftist time is coming in Europe...good times.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Political Junky said:


> Far Right LePen wants France to leave the EU.


Good on her.


----------



## blackhawk

Hope it all works out for them.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

bucs90 said:


> FOR HER MAJESTY!!! FEND OFF THE MUSLIM INVADERS!!!
> 
> View attachment 79230 View attachment 79231


Okay Bucs.  Let's not go overboard on the Redcoat paintings.  We are Americans after all.


----------



## tinydancer

Only 59 areas left to report. Still getting 52 to 48. YAY!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

depotoo said:


> Some guy is on bbc all but crying!



Leave getting near to the One Million vote lead.

Leave
Votes
14,605,522
VOTES

Remain
Votes
13,661,500
VOTES


----------



## bucs90

GOD SAVE THE QUEEN!!! 

BRITISH PATRIOTS ARE TIRED OF THE INVASION!!!

SUMMON CAPTAIN SIMCOE IMMEDIATELY!!


----------



## JimBowie1958

blackhawk said:


> Hope it all works out for them.



With independence and freedom, there is no way for it to be worse than servitude in the European Union Dictatorship of the Unelected.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Lucy Hamilton said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some guy is on bbc all but crying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave getting near to the One Million vote lead.
> 
> Leave
> Votes
> 14,605,522
> VOTES
> 
> Remain
> Votes
> 13,661,500
> VOTES
Click to expand...

I hope this leads to european leftists being hung from lampposts for being the traitors that they are in the future.

Would be great, dontcha think?


----------



## depotoo

Bbc now showing 332 of 382 declared.leave just short of a million ahead





tinydancer said:


> Only 59 areas left to report. Still getting 52 to 48. YAY!


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Lucy Hamilton said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU referendum: Latest results - BBC News
> 
> Who knows how it will finish...but the British vote to exit or stay in the EU is underway and at this moment..."leave" is up 50.4% to 49.6%.
> 
> The British Patriots who want out are tired of unchecked Muslim invasion of their country and of far left socialist policy from Brussels.
> 
> They want their independence back. And I hope they get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's mathematically impossible for the Remain to now win.
> 
> Birmingham UK's SECOND biggest city has voted to Leave and only 7 London areas left to declare.
> 
> It's now over, UK has voted to LEAVE the EU.
> 
> Nearly One Million votes ahead now.
> 
> Leave
> Votes
> 13,316,909
> VOTES
> 
> Remain
> Votes
> 12,453,633
> VOTES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see England being its own entity. I'm sure they'll survive not being responsible for Greece. And when England can't say no to the president or euro government. I'd rather be my own independent boss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British will survive, just like ALL of us will survive when we ALL get out of the EU, to remain in the EU means our nations being destroyed by Globalisation and Mass Immigration against the wishes of our peoples.
Click to expand...



If immigration is the biggest issue in our elections, ?Hillary will lose big time!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

depotoo said:


> Bbc now showing 332 of 382 declared.leave just short of a million ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 59 areas left to report. Still getting 52 to 48. YAY!
Click to expand...


*BBC forecast: UK votes to leave the EU*

Based on analysis of the remaining undeclared counts, t*he BBC forecasts that UK has voted to leave the European Union by 52% to 48%.
*
EU Referendum Results - BBC News


----------



## JimBowie1958

Note also the Remain vote failed by about a 4% margin, which is a pretty strong loss for them and a win for the Euroskpetics despite saying the Remain vote was 7% ahead less than a week ago in polls, which were utterly bullshit to persuade the weak minded.


----------



## HappyJoy

The U.K. makes liberals in the U.S. look like the tea party.


----------



## depotoo

Yep. I am watching it live on BBC tv.





Lucy Hamilton said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bbc now showing 332 of 382 declared.leave just short of a million ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 59 areas left to report. Still getting 52 to 48. YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *BBC forecast: UK votes to leave the EU*
> 
> Based on analysis of the remaining undeclared counts, t*he BBC forecasts that UK has voted to leave the European Union by 52% to 48%.
> *
> EU Referendum Results - BBC News
Click to expand...


----------



## bucs90

LONDON NEEDS CAPTAIN SIMCOE TO COME CLEAN OUT THE ISLAMIC GHETTOS


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Good for them. I didn't think they had it in them to do the right thing


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Not sure it's the best timing, but it's definitely a kick to globalist testicles.



A kick, NOW let's all get together to chop their testicles off.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

tinydancer said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> num_nut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cardiff in Wales voted heavy to stay in....101K-60K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wales has voted to LEAVE THE EU, 52% 48% ha ha ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with the Scotts voting to stay?  Is this about Braveheart with them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I gather it's this strange twist on independence. The leadership believed it was wrong for Great Britain to be the deciding vote to take Scotland out of the EU. Very garbled logic.
Click to expand...


Here it is, exactly One Million votes ahead.

Leave
Votes
14,861,576
VOTES

Remain
Votes
13,861,537
VOTES


----------



## Agit8r

They Brecked it!


----------



## JimBowie1958

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Good for them. I didn't think they had it in them to do the right thing


Yeah, me too; the Brits seem to have bred and migrated all the testosterone from their population quite normally.


----------



## bucs90

AvgGuyIA said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOR HER MAJESTY!!! FEND OFF THE MUSLIM INVADERS!!!
> 
> View attachment 79230 View attachment 79231
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Bucs.  Let's not go overboard on the Redcoat paintings.  We are Americans after all.
Click to expand...


They are our allies. If they hadn't been such tax loving bitches in the 1700s we'd still be with them. 

But....they've been a loyal friend the past 100 years and they....like us....are being invaded by hordes of violent immigrants.

They need Captain Simcoe to clean it up


----------



## TemplarKormac

Political Junky said:


> Far Right LePen wants France to leave the EU.



Good! Let them!


----------



## skye

Fantastic!!!!!

UK leaves  the EU!


----------



## tinydancer

Whoooooooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooo! I think we can call today Independence Day for our friends in Britain! This is big. Really big. 

I want to hear the lamentations of the Merkel.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Political Junky said:


> Far Right LePen wants France to leave the EU.


If they do, then France can take back the "no go" zones.


----------



## Katzndogz

bucs90 said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOR HER MAJESTY!!! FEND OFF THE MUSLIM INVADERS!!!
> 
> View attachment 79230 View attachment 79231
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Bucs.  Let's not go overboard on the Redcoat paintings.  We are Americans after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are our allies. If they hadn't been such tax loving bitches in the 1700s we'd still be with them.
> 
> But....they've been a loyal friend the past 100 years and they....like us....are being invaded by hordes of violent immigrants.
> 
> They need Captain Simcoe to clean it up
> 
> View attachment 79239
Click to expand...

Bring back General Gage.


----------



## RandallFlagg

This could signify the end of the European Union as a whole. A failed experiment that "big wigs" loved, but their people hated.

Now, what does this do to world currency? I see the DOW (futures) is already down 600. Today will be interesting for the "swells" on Wall and Broad.....


----------



## jasonnfree

JimBowie1958 said:


> Note also the Remain vote failed by about a 4% margin, which is a pretty strong loss for them and a win for the Euroskpetics despite saying the Remain vote was 7% ahead less than a week ago in polls, which were utterly bullshit to persuade the weak minded.



Nice cheerleading Europeans getting out of union, but we still have an impending TPP alliance to deal with if hillary becomes prez.


----------



## bucs90

So....now all the Muslims staying in England with passports from Greece or Turkey....can be kicked the fuck out!!!

Hey Merkel....open wide bitch....Old England has some camel jockeys coming your way!!


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

bucs90 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Referendum of the United Kingdom's membership of the European Union
> Last updated Jun 23 at 10:07 PM
> Should the United Kingdom remain a member of the European Union or leave the European Union?
> 29.6% Reporting
> Votes
> Remain a member of the European Union
> 49.9%
> 4,116,276
> Leave the European Union
> 50.1%
> 4,131,897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Stay" is gaining ground. Dang it.
Click to expand...

Damn it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

tinydancer said:


> Whoooooooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooo! I think we can call today Independence Day for our friends in Britain! This is big. Really big.
> 
> I want to hear the lamentations of the Merkel.



I felt Britain would vote to Leave the EU. This is because all of my English friends, not one of them said they were voting to Remain, even friends I've got who are solid Labour voters were saying they were voting to Leave, I knew then that the Leave side would win.

Also the side that went the heaviest for Leave was actually the heavy Labour areas in England.


----------



## skye




----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Lucy Hamilton said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoooooooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooo! I think we can call today Independence Day for our friends in Britain! This is big. Really big.
> 
> I want to hear the lamentations of the Merkel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt Britain would vote to Leave the EU. This is because all of my English friends, not one of them said they were voting to Remain, even friends I've got who are solid Labour voters were saying they were voting to Leave, I knew then that the Leave side would win.
Click to expand...

Let's not speak so soon. Don't want to jinx the outcome.


----------



## JimBowie1958




----------



## Katzndogz

obama has made some pretty serious threats to Britain.  He will likely have something to say.


----------



## depotoo

A million twenty one thousand ahead for leave!


----------



## Political Junky

The British Pound fell 13 cents already.


----------



## tinydancer

skye said:


>



Oh I love that! Thanks. I believe he and Maggie are having one heck of a party tonight above us.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Tipsycatlover said:


> obama has made some pretty serious threats to Britain.  He will likely have something to say.


Screw him. He's almost out.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Referendum of the United Kingdom's membership of the European Union
> Last updated Jun 23 at 10:07 PM
> Should the United Kingdom remain a member of the European Union or leave the European Union?
> 29.6% Reporting
> Votes
> Remain a member of the European Union
> 49.9%
> 4,116,276
> Leave the European Union
> 50.1%
> 4,131,897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Stay" is gaining ground. Dang it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn it.
Click to expand...


There's not enough big votes left for Remain to win, it's mathematically impossible.

Leave
Votes
14,899,282
VOTES

Remain
Votes
13,905,623
VOTES


----------



## skye

tinydancer said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I love that! Thanks. I believe he and Maggie are having one heck of a party tonight above us.
Click to expand...




Absolutely!!!!!! they are!!!!!!


----------



## depotoo

344/382 declared
Leave over a million ahead


----------



## bucs90




----------



## depotoo

England voted 55% to leave


----------



## Katzndogz

This is already being called the revolt of the working class.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Tipsycatlover said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOR HER MAJESTY!!! FEND OFF THE MUSLIM INVADERS!!!
> 
> View attachment 79230 View attachment 79231
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Bucs.  Let's not go overboard on the Redcoat paintings.  We are Americans after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are our allies. If they hadn't been such tax loving bitches in the 1700s we'd still be with them.
> 
> But....they've been a loyal friend the past 100 years and they....like us....are being invaded by hordes of violent immigrants.
> 
> They need Captain Simcoe to clean it up
> 
> View attachment 79239
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bring back General Gage.
Click to expand...

Boooooooo!


----------



## The Irish Ram

Bravo, Brits. Independence feels wonderful, doesn't it!!!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Referendum of the United Kingdom's membership of the European Union
> Last updated Jun 23 at 10:07 PM
> Should the United Kingdom remain a member of the European Union or leave the European Union?
> 29.6% Reporting
> Votes
> Remain a member of the European Union
> 49.9%
> 4,116,276
> Leave the European Union
> 50.1%
> 4,131,897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Stay" is gaining ground. Dang it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's not enough big votes left for Remain to win, it's mathematically impossible.
> 
> Leave
> Votes
> 14,899,282
> VOTES
> 
> Remain
> Votes
> 13,905,623
> VOTES
Click to expand...


The Leave vote at One Million lead again.

Leave
Votes
15,437,289
VOTES

Remain
Votes
14,328,314
VOTES


----------



## JimBowie1958

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Referendum of the United Kingdom's membership of the European Union
> Last updated Jun 23 at 10:07 PM
> Should the United Kingdom remain a member of the European Union or leave the European Union?
> 29.6% Reporting
> Votes
> Remain a member of the European Union
> 49.9%
> 4,116,276
> Leave the European Union
> 50.1%
> 4,131,897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Stay" is gaining ground. Dang it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn it.
Click to expand...


Nah, Leave is still ahead by a million votes and there is only  32 MILLION VOTE total which means a majority of 16 million is needed, and right now it is 15.25 million for Leave, and 14.18 million to Remain.


----------



## tinydancer

Lucy Hamilton said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoooooooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooo! I think we can call today Independence Day for our friends in Britain! This is big. Really big.
> 
> I want to hear the lamentations of the Merkel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt Britain would vote to Leave the EU. This is because all of my English friends, not one of them said they were voting to Remain, even friends I've got who are solid Labour voters were saying they were voting to Leave, I knew then that the Leave side would win.
> 
> Also the side that went the heaviest for Leave was actually the heavy Labour areas in England.
Click to expand...


Being part of the Commonwealth we've always had a sizable Brit population but it started to skyrocket over the past few years because of the intolerable EU massive and continual interfering in Britain's affairs.


----------



## bucs90

England telling the Euro Commie Islam Lovers to "fook off" was just the pregame show.

PRESIDENT Trump is the main event.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

And here we see the idiocy of democracies – where ignorance, fear, and bigotry are the deciding factors concerning significant issues, as opposed to facts and the truth.

We Americans should be thankful we’re not subject to such capricious fear and stupidity.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Tipsycatlover said:


> This is already being called the revolt of the working class.



I think this is a precursor to our Nov. election.  The silent majority just shouted in the UK.


----------



## JimBowie1958

AvgGuyIA said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOR HER MAJESTY!!! FEND OFF THE MUSLIM INVADERS!!!
> 
> View attachment 79230 View attachment 79231
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Bucs.  Let's not go overboard on the Redcoat paintings.  We are Americans after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are our allies. If they hadn't been such tax loving bitches in the 1700s we'd still be with them.
> 
> But....they've been a loyal friend the past 100 years and they....like us....are being invaded by hordes of violent immigrants.
> 
> They need Captain Simcoe to clean it up
> 
> View attachment 79239
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bring back General Gage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boooooooo!
Click to expand...

lol, shoot the bastard if he shows up on our shores.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Referendum of the United Kingdom's membership of the European Union
> Last updated Jun 23 at 10:07 PM
> Should the United Kingdom remain a member of the European Union or leave the European Union?
> 29.6% Reporting
> Votes
> Remain a member of the European Union
> 49.9%
> 4,116,276
> Leave the European Union
> 50.1%
> 4,131,897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Stay" is gaining ground. Dang it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's not enough big votes left for Remain to win, it's mathematically impossible.
> 
> Leave
> Votes
> 14,899,282
> VOTES
> 
> Remain
> Votes
> 13,905,623
> VOTES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leave vote at One Million lead again.
> 
> Leave
> Votes
> 15,437,289
> VOTES
> 
> Remain
> Votes
> 14,328,314
> VOTES
Click to expand...


The Leave vote starting to pull away now.

Leave
Votes
15,615,964
VOTES

Remain
Votes
14,534,113
VOTES


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Here's to the UK!


----------



## JimBowie1958

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Referendum of the United Kingdom's membership of the European Union
> Last updated Jun 23 at 10:07 PM
> Should the United Kingdom remain a member of the European Union or leave the European Union?
> 29.6% Reporting
> Votes
> Remain a member of the European Union
> 49.9%
> 4,116,276
> Leave the European Union
> 50.1%
> 4,131,897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Stay" is gaining ground. Dang it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's not enough big votes left for Remain to win, it's mathematically impossible.
> 
> Leave
> Votes
> 14,899,282
> VOTES
> 
> Remain
> Votes
> 13,905,623
> VOTES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leave vote at One Million lead again.
> 
> Leave
> Votes
> 15,437,289
> VOTES
> 
> Remain
> Votes
> 14,328,314
> VOTES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leave vote starting to pull away now.
> 
> Leave
> Votes
> 15,580,755
> VOTES
> 
> Remain
> Votes
> 14,439,820
> VOTES
Click to expand...


Poor Cameron.

He gave the voters a choice and they shoved a red hot  poker right up his pooper.


----------



## The Irish Ram

bucs90 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was so busy threatening The Brits that he forgot to tell Tepid Cameron how to steal an election.  From Hillary I'd expect that sort of memory lapse....but I guess there is no lower age limit on Alzheimer's......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When England tells Muslim invaders they're no longer welcome...how many ships will Obama have waiting to load em up and bring them here?
Click to expand...


As many as we let him bring here.  Call your Governor and tell him, "Not in my state.".


----------



## depotoo

You know I had hoped for this, but had my doubts.  Glad to see my doubts were wrong.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Scotland should be cut loose by the Brits, and Northern Ireland should be given back to Ireland, and England and Wales should free themselves of that dead weight and stride boldly into a very beautiful future, with a dead Labor Party.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JimBowie1958 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Stay" is gaining ground. Dang it.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's not enough big votes left for Remain to win, it's mathematically impossible.
> 
> Leave
> Votes
> 14,899,282
> VOTES
> 
> Remain
> Votes
> 13,905,623
> VOTES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leave vote at One Million lead again.
> 
> Leave
> Votes
> 15,437,289
> VOTES
> 
> Remain
> Votes
> 14,328,314
> VOTES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leave vote starting to pull away now.
> 
> Leave
> Votes
> 15,580,755
> VOTES
> 
> Remain
> Votes
> 14,439,820
> VOTES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Cameron.
> 
> He gave the voters a choice and they shoved a red hot  poker right up his pooper.
Click to expand...


The Leave vote keeps pulling further ahead, only 28 results left to declare, so Leave has won.

Leave
Votes
15,836,977
VOTES

Remain
Votes
14,690,017
VOTES


----------



## HenryBHough

Not over but it does seem that being handcuffed to a corpse is about to end!


----------



## depotoo

Wonder what Hillary is feeling about now?


----------



## francoHFW

As if the UK was doing well before the EU. This is just the kind of ignorant, nationalist stuff that happens after a GOP world depression. Watch as ignorant Trump people get all excited.


----------



## JimBowie1958

depotoo said:


> Wonder what Hillary is feeling about now?



probably like someone just walked across her grave.


----------



## depotoo

Carolyn Lucas is heart broken.


----------



## bucs90

The Irish Ram said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is already being called the revolt of the working class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a precursor to our Nov. election.  The silent majority just shouted in the UK.
Click to expand...


The "experts" predicted Stay to win with 52% to 48%. Leave is gonna win 52 to 48.

AN 8 POINT SWING!!!! 

That's why Trump will win. The liberal globalist "experts" try to suppress the populist vote with polls that seem realistic enough to believe but depressing enough to make people stay home.

WE AREN'T STAYING HOME!!!


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

francoHFW said:


> As if the UK was doing well before the EU. This is just the kind of ignorant, nationalist stuff that happens after a GOP world depression. Watch as ignorant Trump people get all excited.


Quit crying, you slack jawed leftist faggot. Coming to a country near you, bitch!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

depotoo said:


> Carolyn Lucas is heart broken.



Who is she?


----------



## tinydancer

News -  Latest Headlines, Photos and Videos | Daily Mail Online


----------



## JimBowie1958

francoHFW said:


> ....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

francoHFW said:


> As if the UK was doing well before the EU. This is just the kind of ignorant, nationalist stuff that happens after a GOP world depression. Watch as ignorant Trump people get all excited.



Hush your mouth chucklenuts, nobody cares what you think.


----------



## francoHFW

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if the UK was doing well before the EU. This is just the kind of ignorant, nationalist stuff that happens after a GOP world depression. Watch as ignorant Trump people get all excited.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit crying, you slack jawed leftist faggot. Coming to a country near you, bitch!
Click to expand...

Your fascist avatar is perfect, racist/bigot quack lol...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Nationalism for the win! Down with the globalists!


----------



## JimBowie1958

You know, it will be almost impossible to keep Scotland and Northern Ireland in the UK now.

Since Labor gets a huge amount of their support from those two areas, that leaves UKIP the main opposition ( in a few years when the dust settles) to the Conservative Party.


----------



## JimBowie1958

francoHFW said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if the UK was doing well before the EU. This is just the kind of ignorant, nationalist stuff that happens after a GOP world depression. Watch as ignorant Trump people get all excited.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit crying, you slack jawed leftist faggot. Coming to a country near you, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your fascist avatar is perfect, racist/bigot quack lol...
Click to expand...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

francoHFW said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if the UK was doing well before the EU. This is just the kind of ignorant, nationalist stuff that happens after a GOP world depression. Watch as ignorant Trump people get all excited.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit crying, you slack jawed leftist faggot. Coming to a country near you, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your fascist avatar is perfect, racist/bigot quack lol...
Click to expand...

Pinochet wasn't a fascist, he was the head of a military junta, legal at that and justified.


----------



## francoHFW

Oh, sorry to interrupt the ugly American hater dupe circle jerk lol...They'll be sorry. Our old stomping ground of Cambridge went 75-25 remain...


----------



## depotoo

Mp for the green party





Lucy Hamilton said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carolyn Lucas is heart broken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is she?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JimBowie1958 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Referendum of the United Kingdom's membership of the European Union
> Last updated Jun 23 at 10:07 PM
> Should the United Kingdom remain a member of the European Union or leave the European Union?
> 29.6% Reporting
> Votes
> Remain a member of the European Union
> 49.9%
> 4,116,276
> Leave the European Union
> 50.1%
> 4,131,897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Stay" is gaining ground. Dang it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, Leave is still ahead by a million votes and there is only  32 MILLION VOTE total which means a majority of 16 million is needed, and right now it is 15.25 million for Leave, and 14.18 million to Remain.
Click to expand...


The 24th June should be declared Britain's Independence Day.


----------



## francoHFW

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if the UK was doing well before the EU. This is just the kind of ignorant, nationalist stuff that happens after a GOP world depression. Watch as ignorant Trump people get all excited.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit crying, you slack jawed leftist faggot. Coming to a country near you, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your fascist avatar is perfect, racist/bigot quack lol...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pinochet wasn't a fascist, he was the head of a military junta, legal at that and justified.
Click to expand...

Whatever you say, Tricky Dick. Only took Chile 30 years plus to recover...if they have.


----------



## JimBowie1958

francoHFW said:


> Oh, sorry to interrupt the ugly American hater dupe circle jerk lol...They'll be sorry. Our old stomping ground of Cambridge went 75-25 remain...


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

First victory for the white race since 1945.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

francoHFW said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if the UK was doing well before the EU. This is just the kind of ignorant, nationalist stuff that happens after a GOP world depression. Watch as ignorant Trump people get all excited.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit crying, you slack jawed leftist faggot. Coming to a country near you, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your fascist avatar is perfect, racist/bigot quack lol...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pinochet wasn't a fascist, he was the head of a military junta, legal at that and justified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you say, Tricky Dick. Only took Chile 30 years plus to recover...if they have.
Click to expand...

Haha...you don't know what you're talking about. Pinochet is why Chile is the most prosperous country in Latin America to this day.


----------



## RandallFlagg

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Nationalism for the win! Down with the globalists!




One thing is for certain - this is the beginning of the end for globalism - thank God.

Hillary is pissing her depends right about now.


----------



## depotoo

For me I see this as a vote against the globalist crap as much as immigration


----------



## bucs90

GOD SAVE THE QUEEN!!!! REPEL THE MUSLIM INVASION !!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JimBowie1958 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry to interrupt the ugly American hater dupe circle jerk lol...They'll be sorry. Our old stomping ground of Cambridge went 75-25 remain...
Click to expand...


The Leave vote looking even better.

Leave
Votes
16,035,209
VOTES

Remain
Votes
14,932,597
VOTES


----------



## HenryBHough

If Uk is out then so is Scotland.

If Scots vote out of Uk they are still out of Eu and will suck hind tit in the queue applying to become a NEW member!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

With the Brexit and Trump, White people are stating their case... They want to remain White and Christian.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

RandallFlagg said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism for the win! Down with the globalists!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing is for certain - this is the beginning of the end for globalism - thank God.
> 
> Hillary is pissing her depends right about now.
Click to expand...

Its beautiful, I tell ya! Bea-u-tiful!


----------



## bucs90

Mmmmmm......the sweet smell of nationalism in the morning!! Just when liberals thought they had driven the death nail into the Western Civilization....Old England fires the first shot of resistance!!


----------



## JimBowie1958

Steve_McGarrett said:


> With the Brexit and Trump, White people are stating their case... They want to remain White and Christian.



Arabs are Caucasian, racist dude.


----------



## francoHFW

tinydancer said:


> News -  Latest Headlines, Photos and Videos | Daily Mail Online


----------



## BluesLegend

Apparently some Brits are sick of the lazy lard ass socialist liberal filth mooching off them.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

What will Brexit do exactly?

UK will no longer be a member of the EU. 

UK will no longer have to obey the horrible EU business regulations. 

Their small businesses will be better able to succeed without those regulations.

The British fisherman will be able to fish in their own waters now, which before they couldn't because of the EU. 

UK won't have to obey EU immigration policies anymore.


----------



## bucs90

Steve_McGarrett said:


> With the Brexit and Trump, White people are stating their case... They want to remain White and Christian.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

bucs90 said:


> Mmmmmm......the sweet smell of nationalism in the morning!! Just when liberals thought they had driven the death nail into the Western Civilization....Old England fires the first shot of resistance!!
> 
> View attachment 79242


And I for one didn't think they would be the first shot...I was sure they were doomed.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Steve_McGarrett said:


> What will Brexit do exactly?
> 
> UK will no longer be a member of the EU.
> 
> UK will no longer have to obey the horrible EU business regulations.
> 
> Their small businesses will be better able to succeed without those regulations.
> 
> The British fisherman will be able to fish in their own waters now, which before they couldn't because of the EU.
> 
> UK won't have to obey EU immigration policies anymore.


Finally a post with some real rational substance.

See you can do it when you apply yourself.


----------



## BluesLegend

RandallFlagg said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nationalism for the win! Down with the globalists!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing is for certain - this is the beginning of the end for globalism - thank God.
> 
> Hillary is pissing her depends right about now.
Click to expand...


She switched to a urine bag after Trump slapped the shit out of her the other day.


----------



## francoHFW

JimBowie1958 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if the UK was doing well before the EU. This is just the kind of ignorant, nationalist stuff that happens after a GOP world depression. Watch as ignorant Trump people get all excited.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit crying, you slack jawed leftist faggot. Coming to a country near you, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your fascist avatar is perfect, racist/bigot quack lol...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yup, more lies and bs hate for the hater dupes. Hillary never said that, chump.
Did Hillary Clinton and Adolf Hitler Express Similar Views on Socialism?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Aaaaaaaand...coming to America in November!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry to interrupt the ugly American hater dupe circle jerk lol...They'll be sorry. Our old stomping ground of Cambridge went 75-25 remain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leave vote looking even better.
> 
> Leave
> Votes
> 16,035,209
> VOTES
> 
> Remain
> Votes
> 14,932,597
> VOTES
Click to expand...


Only 18 results to declare, the majority of the British say No to EU and No to the BULLYING of their own Government, who their OWN Prime Minister pathetically attempted to frighten and bully them saying if they voted to leave the EU even WWIII might happen. WTF?! 

Leave
Votes
16,252,257
VOTES

Remain
Votes
15,130,139
VOTES


----------



## BluesLegend

Look humans don't like being oppressed by rulers, dimwit idiot liberals in particular.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Newscaster whining over Pound dropping 10% against the USD.

It will go way back up and more, it is going to take about 4 years to shake out.


----------



## francoHFW

JimBowie1958 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry to interrupt the ugly American hater dupe circle jerk lol...They'll be sorry. Our old stomping ground of Cambridge went 75-25 remain...
Click to expand...

More dumbass spam from the hater dupe lol...Intelligence and personality, to answer the question.


----------



## BluesLegend

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Aaaaaaaand...coming to America in November!



Ahahaha that's an epic set of armor


----------



## depotoo

Yeah, and Steve isn't who he claims to be.





JimBowie1958 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the Brexit and Trump, White people are stating their case... They want to remain White and Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs are Caucasian, racist dude.
Click to expand...


----------



## bucs90

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm......the sweet smell of nationalism in the morning!! Just when liberals thought they had driven the death nail into the Western Civilization....Old England fires the first shot of resistance!!
> 
> View attachment 79242
> 
> 
> 
> And I for one didn't think they would be the first shot...I was sure they were doomed.
Click to expand...


Yep. They were first. We'll be second. France and Germany aren't far behind.

You can smell the nationalism warming up like a fresh pot of coffee in the morning....the slow sizzle of bacon and eggs.....mmmmmmm.....the Old Western Civilization is waking the fuck up. And we have some shit to fix.


----------



## koshergrl

Tipsycatlover said:


> This is already being called the revolt of the working class.


Now its our turn.


----------



## tinydancer

skye said:


> Fantastic!!!!!
> 
> UK leaves  the EU!



Tonight the course of the future for all nations has just changed with this vote. I love it. It's one hell of a good night skye. Let freedom ring for Britain!


----------



## RandallFlagg

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry to interrupt the ugly American hater dupe circle jerk lol...They'll be sorry. Our old stomping ground of Cambridge went 75-25 remain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Leave vote looking even better.
> 
> Leave
> Votes
> 16,035,209
> VOTES
> 
> Remain
> Votes
> 14,932,597
> VOTES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only 18 results to declare, the majority of the British say No to EU and No to the BULLYING of their own Government, who their OWN Prime Minister pathetically attempted to frighten and bully them saying if they voted to leave the EU even WWIII might happen. WTF?!
> 
> Leave
> Votes
> 16,252,257
> VOTES
> 
> Remain
> Votes
> 15,130,139
> VOTES
Click to expand...



My guess? Germany will be next. They simply cannot afford another bailout of Greece - and it is coming soon.


----------



## JimBowie1958

francoHFW said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry to interrupt the ugly American hater dupe circle jerk lol...They'll be sorry. Our old stomping ground of Cambridge went 75-25 remain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More dumbass spam from the hater dupe lol...Intelligence and personality, to answer the question.
Click to expand...

Well, it is humor, dude, and I could fart and still make more sense than your whining about the advancement of liberty and freedom.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Iranian Christina Amanpour on CNN international is spouting her globalist marxist **** about xenophobia, nationalism, and demagougery winning. Aren't we all surprised


----------



## JimBowie1958

depotoo said:


> Yeah, and Steve isn't who he claims to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the Brexit and Trump, White people are stating their case... They want to remain White and Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs are Caucasian, racist dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So, he *is* an Asian Liberal Muslim?


----------



## koshergrl

bucs90 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm......the sweet smell of nationalism in the morning!! Just when liberals thought they had driven the death nail into the Western Civilization....Old England fires the first shot of resistance!!
> 
> View attachment 79242
> 
> 
> 
> And I for one didn't think they would be the first shot...I was sure they were doomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. They were first. We'll be second. France and Germany aren't far behind.
> 
> You can smell the nationalism warming up like a fresh pot of coffee in the morning....the slow sizzle of bacon and eggs.....mmmmmmm.....the Old Western Civilization is waking the fuck up. And we have some shit to fix.
Click to expand...

I think our criminal federal government will fight us.


----------



## HenryBHough

Will Cameron gracefully slink awat or will he wait to be tossed?


----------



## RandallFlagg

koshergrl said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is already being called the revolt of the working class.
> 
> 
> 
> Now its our turn.
Click to expand...



Indeed. I have predicted this all along. There will be an ass kicking of Clinton like never seen in this country. Just like England, Americans have had ENOUGH of this bullshit. Watch and see.


----------



## JimBowie1958

RandallFlagg said:


> My guess? Germany will be next. They simply cannot afford another bailout of Greece - and it is coming soon.



France, Germany and Greece will be soon racing to the EU exits.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm......the sweet smell of nationalism in the morning!! Just when liberals thought they had driven the death nail into the Western Civilization....Old England fires the first shot of resistance!!
> 
> View attachment 79242
> 
> 
> 
> And I for one didn't think they would be the first shot...I was sure they were doomed.
Click to expand...


The British would be doomed if they hadn't of voted to Leave.

With 14 results to declare.

Leave
Votes
16,403,186
VOTES

Remain
Votes
15,328,123
VOTES


----------



## Lumpy 1

Sheesh, yet another huge fail for Obama and his BIG flapping mouth, his threat turned the tide in favor of leaving the EU...and congratulations to the British for choosing freedom over socialism and the globalists central control over-regulating their lives without representation.

----


Barack Obama has warned that the UK would be at the “back of the queue” in any trade deal with the US if the country chose to leave the EU, as he made an emotional plea to Britons to vote for staying in.

The US president used a keenly awaited press conference with David Cameron, held at the Foreign Office, to explain why he had the “temerity to weigh in” over the high-stakes British question in an intervention that delighted remain campaigners.

Obama argued that he had a right to respond to the claims of Brexit campaigners that Britain would easily be able to negotiate a fresh trade deal with the US. “They are voicing an opinion about what the United States is going to do, I figured you might want to hear from the president of the United States what I think the United States is going to do.

“And on that matter, for example, I think it’s fair to say that maybe some point down the line there might be a UK-US trade agreement, but it’s not going to happen any time soon because our focus is in negotiating with a big bloc, theEuropean Union, to get a trade agreement done”.

He added: “The UK is going to be in the back of the queue.”


Barack Obama: Brexit would put UK 'back of the queue' for trade talks


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

HenryBHough said:


> Will Cameron gracefully slink awat or will he wait to be tossed?


Most likely.


----------



## Snouter

This is the year of the vote for change.  

The Donald 2016!



JimBowie1958 said:


> Arabs are Caucasian...


----------



## JimBowie1958

HenryBHough said:


> Will Cameron gracefully slink away or will he wait to be tossed?


He is indecisive, even in defeat, so he will do nothing and get tossed probably.


----------



## RandallFlagg

bucs90 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm......the sweet smell of nationalism in the morning!! Just when liberals thought they had driven the death nail into the Western Civilization....Old England fires the first shot of resistance!!
> 
> View attachment 79242
> 
> 
> 
> And I for one didn't think they would be the first shot...I was sure they were doomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. They were first. We'll be second. France and Germany aren't far behind.
> 
> You can smell the nationalism warming up like a fresh pot of coffee in the morning....the slow sizzle of bacon and eggs.....mmmmmmm.....the Old Western Civilization is waking the fuck up. And we have some shit to fix.
Click to expand...



Damn I hate your avatar 

Love the show - but I want to put a bullet between Simco's eyes.....


----------



## JimBowie1958

Snouter said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs are Caucasian...
Click to expand...


So, try reading up on the topic, moron, I dont have time to waste on ignoramuses that cant crack a book of Google for data.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

bucs90 said:


> EU referendum: Latest results - BBC News
> 
> Who knows how it will finish...but the British vote to exit or stay in the EU is underway and at this moment..."leave" is up 50.4% to 49.6%.
> 
> The British Patriots who want out are tired of unchecked Muslim invasion of their country and of far left socialist policy from Brussels.
> 
> They want their independence back. And I hope they get it.



Dig it! My gold is glistening, yea baby!


----------



## francoHFW

HenryBHough said:


> If Uk is out then so is Scotland.
> 
> If Scots vote out of Uk they are still out of Eu and will suck hind tit in the queue applying to become a NEW member!


They'll be in in a minute. They aren't Turkey. 

Just the kind of dumb nationalist racist stuff that happens after a GOP world depression...after 8 years of the GOP obstructing a full recovery, who knows. The world economy is still weak.


----------



## Dale Smith

If this vote holds up, this definitely puts a crimp in the plans of the global elites and their "one world government" plan. You can bet that they will do their best to make England pay for spurning them.


----------



## depotoo

Only 14 left to be declared. Leave 1.1 million ahead.
Leave only needs 373,532to win.  Remain needs 
1.8 million


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

BuckToothMoron said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU referendum: Latest results - BBC News
> 
> Who knows how it will finish...but the British vote to exit or stay in the EU is underway and at this moment..."leave" is up 50.4% to 49.6%.
> 
> The British Patriots who want out are tired of unchecked Muslim invasion of their country and of far left socialist policy from Brussels.
> 
> They want their independence back. And I hope they get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dig it! My gold is glistening, yea baby!
Click to expand...

Bling bling baby! Mine too!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

HenryBHough said:


> If Uk is out then so is Scotland.
> 
> If Scots vote out of Uk they are still out of Eu and will suck hind tit in the queue applying to become a NEW member!


Update:

Scotland issues warning in post-Brexit debate

Scotland's First Minister Nicola Sturgeon has declared that her nation sees its future as "part of the EU".

All of Scotland's voting areas backed Remain, but their votes were washed away by a tide of Leave sentiment south of the border.

Sturgeon had earlier indicated that a Leave vote could precipitate Scottish independence.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Dale Smith said:


> If this vote holds up, this definitely puts a crimp in the plans of the global elites and their "one world government" plan. You can bet that they will do their best to make England pay for spurning them.


Which is why I am laughing my ass off


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm......the sweet smell of nationalism in the morning!! Just when liberals thought they had driven the death nail into the Western Civilization....Old England fires the first shot of resistance!!
> 
> View attachment 79242
> 
> 
> 
> And I for one didn't think they would be the first shot...I was sure they were doomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British would be doomed if they hadn't of voted to Leave.
> 
> With 14 results to declare.
> 
> Leave
> Votes
> 16,403,186
> VOTES
> 
> Remain
> Votes
> 15,328,123
> VOTES
Click to expand...


This makes it_ officially _impossible for Remain to win, Leave has now passed the 16,460,000 point.

Leave
Votes
16,468,162
VOTES

Remain
Votes
15,387,695
VOTES


----------



## JimBowie1958

Steve_McGarrett said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Uk is out then so is Scotland.
> 
> If Scots vote out of Uk they are still out of Eu and will suck hind tit in the queue applying to become a NEW member!
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> Scotland issues warning in post-Brexit debate
> 
> Scotland's First Minister Nicola Sturgeon has declared that her nation sees its future as "part of the EU".
> 
> All of Scotland's voting areas backed Remain, but their votes were washed away by a tide of Leave sentiment south of the border.
> 
> Sturgeon had earlier indicated that a Leave vote could precipitate Scottish independence.
Click to expand...

So?

Cut them loose and gain more independence for England and Wales.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm......the sweet smell of nationalism in the morning!! Just when liberals thought they had driven the death nail into the Western Civilization....Old England fires the first shot of resistance!!
> 
> View attachment 79242
> 
> 
> 
> And I for one didn't think they would be the first shot...I was sure they were doomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British would be doomed if they hadn't of voted to Leave.
> 
> With 14 results to declare.
> 
> Leave
> Votes
> 16,403,186
> VOTES
> 
> Remain
> Votes
> 15,328,123
> VOTES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This makes it_ officially _impossible for Remain to win, Leave has now passed the 16,460,000 point.
> 
> Leave
> Votes
> 16,468,162
> VOTES
> 
> Remain
> Votes
> 15,387,695
> VOTES
Click to expand...

I just heard that the winning number is 16,750,000


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

JimBowie1958 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Uk is out then so is Scotland.
> 
> If Scots vote out of Uk they are still out of Eu and will suck hind tit in the queue applying to become a NEW member!
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> Scotland issues warning in post-Brexit debate
> 
> Scotland's First Minister Nicola Sturgeon has declared that her nation sees its future as "part of the EU".
> 
> All of Scotland's voting areas backed Remain, but their votes were washed away by a tide of Leave sentiment south of the border.
> 
> Sturgeon had earlier indicated that a Leave vote could precipitate Scottish independence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?
> 
> Cut them loose and gain more independence for England and Wales.
Click to expand...

Let them go be the EUs bitch.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Dale Smith said:


> If this vote holds up, this definitely puts a crimp in the plans of the global elites and their "one world government" plan. You can bet that they will do their best to make England pay for spurning them.


And then request another vote if they can ramp the pain far enough


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Manonthestreet said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this vote holds up, this definitely puts a crimp in the plans of the global elites and their "one world government" plan. You can bet that they will do their best to make England pay for spurning them.
> 
> 
> 
> And then request another vote if they can ramp the pain far enough
Click to expand...

Yep. They can't let um break um.


----------



## francoHFW

JimBowie1958 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry to interrupt the ugly American hater dupe circle jerk lol...They'll be sorry. Our old stomping ground of Cambridge went 75-25 remain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More dumbass spam from the hater dupe lol...Intelligence and personality, to answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it is humor, dude, and I could fart and still make more sense than your whining about the advancement of liberty and freedom.
Click to expand...

And Hillary never said that. You must love being fooled  and spreading stupidity...


----------



## BuckToothMoron

num_nut said:


> Me no like DOW futures tank 500? How much should expect to lose?  Cant move funds in time.    I see Bucs has new avatar...



Me like gold futures, how much should I expect to make? Can't buy more fast enough.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JimBowie1958 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm......the sweet smell of nationalism in the morning!! Just when liberals thought they had driven the death nail into the Western Civilization....Old England fires the first shot of resistance!!
> 
> View attachment 79242
> 
> 
> 
> And I for one didn't think they would be the first shot...I was sure they were doomed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British would be doomed if they hadn't of voted to Leave.
> 
> With 14 results to declare.
> 
> Leave
> Votes
> 16,403,186
> VOTES
> 
> Remain
> Votes
> 15,328,123
> VOTES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This makes it_ officially _impossible for Remain to win, Leave has now passed the 16,460,000 point.
> 
> Leave
> Votes
> 16,468,162
> VOTES
> 
> Remain
> Votes
> 15,387,695
> VOTES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just heard that the winning number is 16,750,000
Click to expand...


Well Leave has already won, but the 16,400,000 makes it officially impossible for Remain to win, of course it was mathematically impossible for Remain to win about an hour ago.

Only 12 results to declare.

Leave
Votes
16,527,182
VOTES

Remain
Votes
15,456,908
VOTES


----------



## JimBowie1958

francoHFW said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry to interrupt the ugly American hater dupe circle jerk lol...They'll be sorry. Our old stomping ground of Cambridge went 75-25 remain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More dumbass spam from the hater dupe lol...Intelligence and personality, to answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it is humor, dude, and I could fart and still make more sense than your whining about the advancement of liberty and freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Hillary never said that. You must love being fooled  and spreading stupidity...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

HenryBHough said:


> Obama was so busy threatening The Brits that he forgot to tell Tepid Cameron how to steal an election.  From Hillary I'd expect that sort of memory lapse....but I guess there is no lower age limit on Alzheimer's......


Bill would have sent the Chicago SWAT Team over there and showed them howto count graveyards.


----------



## tinydancer

Only 13 left to go!

Remain 48% 15,190,394 

Leave 52% 16,328,227

Estimated votes remaining
*16 of 382* local authorities still to declare 

EU referendum results – live tracker


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JimBowie1958 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Cameron gracefully slink away or will he wait to be tossed?
> 
> 
> 
> He is indecisive, even in defeat, so he will do nothing and get tossed probably.
Click to expand...


Now they say that Cameron and Osborne were so sure of a vote to Remain, they didn't have a plan in place in the event that the vote to Leave won.

WTF?! and OMG!?

I think maybe David Cameron could resign today.


----------



## depotoo

Only 37,665 to win leave and be officially called.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

The Rabbi said:


> The polling said Stay was likely to win.  I have my doubts and think Britain is fed up being dictated to by Eurocrats.  If the market tanks tomorrow it will be a great buying opportunity.



Buy if you like, but it better be a precious metal company. The market has been inflated because of the stupid Fed monetary policy and finally the chickens may be coming home to roost.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU referendum: Latest results - BBC News
> 
> Who knows how it will finish...but the British vote to exit or stay in the EU is underway and at this moment..."leave" is up 50.4% to 49.6%.
> 
> The British Patriots who want out are tired of unchecked Muslim invasion of their country and of far left socialist policy from Brussels.
> 
> They want their independence back. And I hope they get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dig it! My gold is glistening, yea baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bling bling baby! Mine too!
Click to expand...


Feel so good, don't it?


----------



## francoHFW

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Cameron gracefully slink away or will he wait to be tossed?
> 
> 
> 
> He is indecisive, even in defeat, so he will do nothing and get tossed probably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now they say that Cameron and Osborne were so sure of a vote to Remain, they didn't have a plan in place in the event that the vote to Leave won.
> 
> WTF?! and OMG!?
> 
> I think maybe David Cameron could resign today.
Click to expand...

He said he's staying and Cons told him to.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

depotoo said:


> Only 37,665 to win leave and be officially called.



Yes, also only 9 results to declare, they're saying on BBC that that 37,665 should be ready for 7am UK time and then they'll officially announce Leave has won.

Leave
Votes
16,738,813
VOTES

Remain
Votes
15,610,071
VOTES


----------



## JimBowie1958

The Rabbi said:


> The polling said Stay was likely to win.  I have my doubts and think Britain is fed up being dictated to by Eurocrats.  If the market tanks tomorrow it will be a great buying opportunity.


You might want to wait for a 15% retrace to confirm the move back up before buying back in.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

BuckToothMoron said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU referendum: Latest results - BBC News
> 
> Who knows how it will finish...but the British vote to exit or stay in the EU is underway and at this moment..."leave" is up 50.4% to 49.6%.
> 
> The British Patriots who want out are tired of unchecked Muslim invasion of their country and of far left socialist policy from Brussels.
> 
> They want their independence back. And I hope they get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dig it! My gold is glistening, yea baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bling bling baby! Mine too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel so good, don't it?
Click to expand...

Soooo good. I don't think I've gotten this excited in awhile.


----------



## JimBowie1958

The independent nationalist movement has just won a HUGE victory!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU referendum: Latest results - BBC News
> 
> Who knows how it will finish...but the British vote to exit or stay in the EU is underway and at this moment..."leave" is up 50.4% to 49.6%.
> 
> The British Patriots who want out are tired of unchecked Muslim invasion of their country and of far left socialist policy from Brussels.
> 
> They want their independence back. And I hope they get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dig it! My gold is glistening, yea baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bling bling baby! Mine too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel so good, don't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooo good. I don't think I've gotten this excited in awhile.
Click to expand...


With just 8 results to declare.

Leave
Votes
16,835,512
VOTES

Remain
Votes
15,692,093
VOTES


----------



## JimBowie1958

It is now official!

Leave
Votes
16,835,512
VOTES


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JimBowie1958 said:


> The independent nationalist movement has just won a HUGE victory!



Who are these people Jim?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Wow....this is incredible! Good job Brits!


----------



## depotoo

Bbc declared it is over.  Leave got all they needed!


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The independent nationalist movement has just won a HUGE victory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these people Jim?
Click to expand...

The black man is the former president of South Carolina's NAACP branch and a proud southerner.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The independent nationalist movement has just won a HUGE victory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these people Jim?
Click to expand...

Proud Southerners celebrating their historical heritage, why?

The people of most regions want to continue their cultural differences and not have them bleached away by corporate consumer mindlessness.


----------



## depotoo

Good job and thanks,  Brits and good night all!


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

JimBowie1958 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The independent nationalist movement has just won a HUGE victory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these people Jim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proud Southerners celebrating their historical heritage, why?
> 
> The people of most regions want to continue their cultural differences and not have them bleached away by corporate consumer mindlessness.
Click to expand...

Exactly


----------



## BuckToothMoron

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU referendum: Latest results - BBC News
> 
> Who knows how it will finish...but the British vote to exit or stay in the EU is underway and at this moment..."leave" is up 50.4% to 49.6%.
> 
> The British Patriots who want out are tired of unchecked Muslim invasion of their country and of far left socialist policy from Brussels.
> 
> They want their independence back. And I hope they get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dig it! My gold is glistening, yea baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bling bling baby! Mine too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel so good, don't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooo good. I don't think I've gotten this excited in awhile.
Click to expand...


Agree, been building this AU position since QE started, and it took a lot of faith to watch idiots flood into stocks pushing prices SO HIGH. We may finally get a reality check.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

BuckToothMoron said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU referendum: Latest results - BBC News
> 
> Who knows how it will finish...but the British vote to exit or stay in the EU is underway and at this moment..."leave" is up 50.4% to 49.6%.
> 
> The British Patriots who want out are tired of unchecked Muslim invasion of their country and of far left socialist policy from Brussels.
> 
> They want their independence back. And I hope they get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dig it! My gold is glistening, yea baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bling bling baby! Mine too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel so good, don't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooo good. I don't think I've gotten this excited in awhile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree, been building this AU position since QE started, and it took a lot of faith to watch idiots flood into stocks pushing prices SO HIGH. We may finally get a reality check.
Click to expand...

Looks like your faith is going to pay off nicely. Good stuff and congrats man!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JimBowie1958 said:


> It is now official!
> 
> Leave
> Votes
> 16,835,512
> VOTES



With 5 results to declare....sorry for the delay, I had to visit the little girl's room 

Leave
Votes
16,992,701
VOTES

Remain
Votes
15,812,943
VOTES


----------



## BuckToothMoron

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dig it! My gold is glistening, yea baby!
> 
> 
> 
> Bling bling baby! Mine too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel so good, don't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooo good. I don't think I've gotten this excited in awhile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree, been building this AU position since QE started, and it took a lot of faith to watch idiots flood into stocks pushing prices SO HIGH. We may finally get a reality check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like your faith is going to pay off nicely. Good stuff and congrats man!
Click to expand...




OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dig it! My gold is glistening, yea baby!
> 
> 
> 
> Bling bling baby! Mine too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel so good, don't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooo good. I don't think I've gotten this excited in awhile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree, been building this AU position since QE started, and it took a lot of faith to watch idiots flood into stocks pushing prices SO HIGH. We may finally get a reality check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like your faith is going to pay off nicely. Good stuff and congrats man!
Click to expand...


Thanks, and congrats back at ya!


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Alright... I'm pooped now. Better get to bed.

Congratulations Brits and the world! Let's keep this up!


----------



## aris2chat

bye bye EU

refugees/immigration
cost of socialism
terrorism
lack of independence
economics

a little surprised, knew it would be close

stock markets will shut for a day or so, probably, to calm down and consider

for dems it will bite


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

tinydancer said:


> Only 13 left to go!
> 
> Remain 48% 15,190,394
> 
> Leave 52% 16,328,227
> 
> Estimated votes remaining
> *16 of 382* local authorities still to declare
> 
> EU referendum results – live tracker



Hey I think David Cameron is resigning today. 

So when he does, what happens, does he get replaced in a Tory Leadership Election or do they have to call a General Election for October or something?


----------



## tinydancer

I love the high voter turn out. Over 70%.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

tinydancer said:


> I love the high voter turn out. Over 70%.



That 70% turn out was first the indication that this would be good for the Leave vote, this is because the people who want to Leave the EU are more motivated than those who want to Remain in the EU.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

HenryBHough said:


> Will Cameron gracefully slink awat or will he wait to be tossed?




Nigel Farage Calls for David Cameron's Resignation Following Brexit Vote (VIDEO)


----------



## aris2chat

Lucy Hamilton said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 13 left to go!
> 
> Remain 48% 15,190,394
> 
> Leave 52% 16,328,227
> 
> Estimated votes remaining
> *16 of 382* local authorities still to declare
> 
> EU referendum results – live tracker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I think David Cameron is resigning today.
> 
> So when he does, what happens, does he get replaced in a Tory Leadership Election or do they have to call a General Election for October or something?
Click to expand...



calls on both sides for him to stay..... he might not want to deal with separation pains

let others sort the head ache out


----------



## tinydancer

Lucy Hamilton said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 13 left to go!
> 
> Remain 48% 15,190,394
> 
> Leave 52% 16,328,227
> 
> Estimated votes remaining
> *16 of 382* local authorities still to declare
> 
> EU referendum results – live tracker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I think David Cameron is resigning today.
> 
> So when he does, what happens, does he get replaced in a Tory Leadership Election or do they have to call a General Election for October or something?
Click to expand...


I'm not sure how this is going to be handled. There will be an issue of trust. And I believe for all the "leave" voters they would have no confidence in Cameron to negotiate with the EU over the terms of Britain's exit from the EU.

I would think it would be in everyone's best interest if he did resign.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

tinydancer said:


> I love the high voter turn out. Over 70%.



Wow, they're saying that because the Pound has fallen to a 31 year low, that the UK Stock Market might be closed today, I'm sure the only other time that has occurred is during a War.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Lucy Hamilton said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the high voter turn out. Over 70%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 70% turn out was first the indication that this would be good for the Leave vote, this is because the people who want to Leave the EU are more motivated than those who want to Remain in the EU.
Click to expand...

And did not the election take place in a torrential downpour in Southern England?

Washed the lazy London vote away and probably others as well that would likely have voted Remain.


----------



## JimBowie1958

tinydancer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 13 left to go!
> 
> Remain 48% 15,190,394
> 
> Leave 52% 16,328,227
> 
> Estimated votes remaining
> *16 of 382* local authorities still to declare
> 
> EU referendum results – live tracker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I think David Cameron is resigning today.
> 
> So when he does, what happens, does he get replaced in a Tory Leadership Election or do they have to call a General Election for October or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how this is going to be handled. There will be an issue of trust. And I believe for all the "leave" voters they would have no confidence in Cameron to negotiate with the EU over the terms of Britain's exit from the EU.
> 
> I would think it would be in everyone's best interest if he did resign.
Click to expand...


Who do the Tories put in his place? Another corporate tool or someone who will truly try to represent the PEOPLE OF the UK?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

tinydancer said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 13 left to go!
> 
> Remain 48% 15,190,394
> 
> Leave 52% 16,328,227
> 
> Estimated votes remaining
> *16 of 382* local authorities still to declare
> 
> EU referendum results – live tracker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I think David Cameron is resigning today.
> 
> So when he does, what happens, does he get replaced in a Tory Leadership Election or do they have to call a General Election for October or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how this is going to be handled. There will be an issue of trust. And I believe for all the "leave" voters they would have no confidence in Cameron to negotiate with the EU over the terms of Britain's exit from the EU.
> 
> I would think it would be in everyone's best interest if he did resign.
Click to expand...


Would Britain then have another General Election or would if Boris Johnson won a Leadership Election, then he'd be Prime Minister and no General Election?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JimBowie1958 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 13 left to go!
> 
> Remain 48% 15,190,394
> 
> Leave 52% 16,328,227
> 
> Estimated votes remaining
> *16 of 382* local authorities still to declare
> 
> EU referendum results – live tracker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I think David Cameron is resigning today.
> 
> So when he does, what happens, does he get replaced in a Tory Leadership Election or do they have to call a General Election for October or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how this is going to be handled. There will be an issue of trust. And I believe for all the "leave" voters they would have no confidence in Cameron to negotiate with the EU over the terms of Britain's exit from the EU.
> 
> I would think it would be in everyone's best interest if he did resign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do the Tories put in his place? Another corporate tool or someone who will truly try to represent the PEOPLE OF the UK?
Click to expand...


It would be I think Boris Johnson, Boris is very good, he lead the Leave vote and also non-Tory supporters like him.


----------



## HenryBHough

I expect Boris to be in office within a week.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JimBowie1958 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the high voter turn out. Over 70%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 70% turn out was first the indication that this would be good for the Leave vote, this is because the people who want to Leave the EU are more motivated than those who want to Remain in the EU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And did not the election take place in a torrential downpour in Southern England?
> 
> Washed the lazy London vote away and probably others as well that would likely have voted Remain.
Click to expand...


That's what I meant, the Leave voters were more motivated, a situation of they'd have crawled across broken glass to get out to vote Leave.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HenryBHough said:


> I expect Boris to be in office within a week.



Cameron resigns today and Boris can just become Prime Minister that soon?

Marine Le Pen in France and Geert Wilders in Holland now calling for votes to leave EU, I expect Herr Strache also today for us to vote to leave EU.

Let's get the Domino Effect on the road.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HenryBHough said:


> I expect Boris to be in office within a week.



Now just 4 results to declare.

Leave
Votes
17,061,744
VOTES

Remain
Votes
15,864,555
VOTES


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect Boris to be in office within a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just 4 results to declare.
> 
> Leave
> Votes
> 17,061,744
> VOTES
> 
> Remain
> Votes
> 15,864,555
> VOTES
Click to expand...


With just 3 results to declare. 

OMG 17,114,552 "racist bigots" who have voted to put their OWN nation FIRST 

Leave
Votes
17,114,552
VOTES

Remain
Votes
15,908,639
VOTES


----------



## MarathonMike

Obama is going to speak to Cameron? What's he going to say? Damn dude it sucks to be you?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

MarathonMike said:


> Obama is going to speak to Cameron? What's he going to say? Damn dude it sucks to be you?



What does it have to do with Obama? It's none of his business.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JimBowie1958 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 13 left to go!
> 
> Remain 48% 15,190,394
> 
> Leave 52% 16,328,227
> 
> Estimated votes remaining
> *16 of 382* local authorities still to declare
> 
> EU referendum results – live tracker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I think David Cameron is resigning today.
> 
> So when he does, what happens, does he get replaced in a Tory Leadership Election or do they have to call a General Election for October or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how this is going to be handled. There will be an issue of trust. And I believe for all the "leave" voters they would have no confidence in Cameron to negotiate with the EU over the terms of Britain's exit from the EU.
> 
> I would think it would be in everyone's best interest if he did resign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do the Tories put in his place? Another corporate tool or someone who will truly try to represent the PEOPLE OF the UK?
Click to expand...


It seems now that the result is.

Leave 52% Remain 48%

With 2 results to declare.

Leave
Votes
17,176,006
VOTES

Remain
Votes
15,952,444
VOTES


----------



## Vigilante

*Brexit: Britain Votes with Trump, against Hillary, Obama*
Breitbart ^ | 06/23/2016 | Joel Pollak
British voters chose to “leave” the European Union on Thursday, defying the polls — and President Barack Obama, who had urged Britain to “remain” in the EU. Former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton had also urged Britain to stay in the EU. Only Donald Trump had backed the campaign to leave Republican strategists had panned Trump’s decision to travel to the UK in the midst of campaign turmoil, and in the wake of his blistering attack on Hillary Clinton earlier this week. Now, however, it looks like a risk that paid off handsomely, in the currency of foreign policy credibility....


----------



## Picaro

England grows a pair.

Congratulations Brits.


----------



## Vigilante

*PVV congratulates British with Independence Day! (Geert Wilders calls for Dutch EU referendum)*
Geert Wilders Weblog ^ | 6/24/2016 | Geert Wilders
Thursday June 23,2016 will go down in history as Britain's Independence Day. The Europhile elite has been defeated. Britain points Europe the way to its future and to liberation. It is time for a new start, relying on our own strength and sovereignty. Also in the Netherlands. A recent survey (EenVandaag, Dutch television) shows that a majority of the Dutch want a referendum on EU membership. It also shows that more Dutch are in favor of exit than of remaining in the EU. The Dutch people deserve a referendum as well.....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Picaro said:


> England grows a pair.
> 
> Congratulations Brits.



This is a victory for decent British people, who love their nation and want to preserve and protect their Culture and Heritage and control their OWN borders.

Good on them for not voting to stay in the EU Dictatorship.

Also for NOT being swayed by the Politics of Hate and Fear-Mongering that the Remain camp bombarded them with eg. for them to be told that they're "racist bigots" for waving their OWN national flag and for being told that they're "racist bigots" for not wanting tons of angry, aggressive Muslim and African Economic Migrants being let in to help ruin their nation.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Vigilante said:


> *PVV congratulates British with Independence Day! (Geert Wilders calls for Dutch EU referendum)*
> Geert Wilders Weblog ^ | 6/24/2016 | Geert Wilders
> Thursday June 23,2016 will go down in history as Britain's Independence Day. The Europhile elite has been defeated. Britain points Europe the way to its future and to liberation. It is time for a new start, relying on our own strength and sovereignty. Also in the Netherlands. A recent survey (EenVandaag, Dutch television) shows that a majority of the Dutch want a referendum on EU membership. It also shows that more Dutch are in favor of exit than of remaining in the EU. The Dutch people deserve a referendum as well.....



With 1 result to declare.

Leave
Votes
17,228,077
VOTES

Remain
Votes
16,000,701
VOTES


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Vigilante said:


> *PVV congratulates British with Independence Day! (Geert Wilders calls for Dutch EU referendum)*
> Geert Wilders Weblog ^ | 6/24/2016 | Geert Wilders
> Thursday June 23,2016 will go down in history as Britain's Independence Day. The Europhile elite has been defeated. Britain points Europe the way to its future and to liberation. It is time for a new start, relying on our own strength and sovereignty. Also in the Netherlands. A recent survey (EenVandaag, Dutch television) shows that a majority of the Dutch want a referendum on EU membership. It also shows that more Dutch are in favor of exit than of remaining in the EU. The Dutch people deserve a referendum as well.....



Geert Wilders is a good man, we've had the honour of having dinner with him.


----------



## HenryBHough

The Brits do not react favourably to threats.  It may well have Been Our Kenyan "president" jetting over there to rattle His little sabre rhat made the slim but adequate difference.

From the heart - fot this I really do THANK YOU, MR. "PRESIDENT"!


----------



## Picaro

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> England grows a pair.
> 
> Congratulations Brits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a victory for decent British people, who love their nation and want to preserve and protect their Culture and Heritage and control their OWN borders.
> 
> Good on them for not voting to stay in the EU Dictatorship.
> 
> Also for NOT being swayed by the Politics of Hate and Fear-Mongering that the Remain camp bombarded them with eg. for them to be told that they're "racist bigots" for waving their OWN national flag and for being told that they're "racist bigots" for not wanting tons of angry, aggressive Economic Migrants being let in to help ruin their nation.
Click to expand...


The EU thing sounded good they way it was marketed, but it quickly became obvious it was largely just another convenient currency device that favored multi-nationals ability to loot countries and export jobs; not nearly as severe as the U.S. trade deals that have plundered the working classes and middle classes here in the U.S..


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Vigilante said:


> *PVV congratulates British with Independence Day! (Geert Wilders calls for Dutch EU referendum)*
> Geert Wilders Weblog ^ | 6/24/2016 | Geert Wilders
> Thursday June 23,2016 will go down in history as Britain's Independence Day. The Europhile elite has been defeated. Britain points Europe the way to its future and to liberation. It is time for a new start, relying on our own strength and sovereignty. Also in the Netherlands. A recent survey (EenVandaag, Dutch television) shows that a majority of the Dutch want a referendum on EU membership. It also shows that more Dutch are in favor of exit than of remaining in the EU. The Dutch people deserve a referendum as well.....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Picaro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> England grows a pair.
> 
> Congratulations Brits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a victory for decent British people, who love their nation and want to preserve and protect their Culture and Heritage and control their OWN borders.
> 
> Good on them for not voting to stay in the EU Dictatorship.
> 
> Also for NOT being swayed by the Politics of Hate and Fear-Mongering that the Remain camp bombarded them with eg. for them to be told that they're "racist bigots" for waving their OWN national flag and for being told that they're "racist bigots" for not wanting tons of angry, aggressive Economic Migrants being let in to help ruin their nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU thing sounded good they way it was marketed, but it quickly became obvious it was largely just another convenient currency device that favored multi-nationals ability to loot countries and export jobs.
Click to expand...


What we want, a Europa of Independent nations, we can still trade with each other and visit each others nations, but we're Independent from each other and we each decide our OWN legislation that's catered specifically to our OWN nations and our OWN peoples.


----------



## Vigilante

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PVV congratulates British with Independence Day! (Geert Wilders calls for Dutch EU referendum)*
> Geert Wilders Weblog ^ | 6/24/2016 | Geert Wilders
> Thursday June 23,2016 will go down in history as Britain's Independence Day. The Europhile elite has been defeated. Britain points Europe the way to its future and to liberation. It is time for a new start, relying on our own strength and sovereignty. Also in the Netherlands. A recent survey (EenVandaag, Dutch television) shows that a majority of the Dutch want a referendum on EU membership. It also shows that more Dutch are in favor of exit than of remaining in the EU. The Dutch people deserve a referendum as well.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79246
> 
> View attachment 79247
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

JimBowie1958 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 13 left to go!
> 
> Remain 48% 15,190,394
> 
> Leave 52% 16,328,227
> 
> Estimated votes remaining
> *16 of 382* local authorities still to declare
> 
> EU referendum results – live tracker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I think David Cameron is resigning today.
> 
> So when he does, what happens, does he get replaced in a Tory Leadership Election or do they have to call a General Election for October or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how this is going to be handled. There will be an issue of trust. And I believe for all the "leave" voters they would have no confidence in Cameron to negotiate with the EU over the terms of Britain's exit from the EU.
> 
> I would think it would be in everyone's best interest if he did resign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do the Tories put in his place? Another corporate tool or someone who will truly try to represent the PEOPLE OF the UK?
Click to expand...


The Result with all votes declared.

Leave
Vote share
*51.9%*
VOTES
*17,410,742 *

Remain
Vote share
*48.1%*
VOTES
*16,141,241 *

EU Referendum Results - BBC News


----------



## candycorn

Picaro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> England grows a pair.
> 
> Congratulations Brits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a victory for decent British people, who love their nation and want to preserve and protect their Culture and Heritage and control their OWN borders.
> 
> Good on them for not voting to stay in the EU Dictatorship.
> 
> Also for NOT being swayed by the Politics of Hate and Fear-Mongering that the Remain camp bombarded them with eg. for them to be told that they're "racist bigots" for waving their OWN national flag and for being told that they're "racist bigots" for not wanting tons of angry, aggressive Economic Migrants being let in to help ruin their nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The EU thing sounded good they way it was marketed, but it quickly became obvious it was largely just another convenient currency device that favored multi-nationals ability to loot countries and export jobs; not nearly as severe as the U.S. trade deals that have plundered the working classes and middle classes here in the U.S..
Click to expand...


Ironically, American businesses that opened up an English office to have a presence in the EU are now going to have to either close their English office or open up another office in an EU nation.  Chase Bank was one that said they would be pulling out their 150 or so employees.  

English professionals who work in the EU under the agreement to honor one another's educational accomplishments will likely find themselves out of work.  

EU exports to Europe will fall out of favor due to import taxes...

The dominoes don't stop falling for England on this one...


----------



## Vigilante

The Telegraph ^ | June 24,2016 | Tim Stanley
Why did they do it? That, we’ll pick apart in the next few weeks. I think that Leave genuinely ran the better campaign, more hopeful and upbeat. Immigration mattered a great deal – although one YouGov poll ranked it third behind democracy and the economy. It’s possible that voters grasped the essential point about this referendum better than we the commentators did. It was a vote of confidence in Britain. Should we run our affairs or should we delegate it to foreign bureaucrats? When I was leaving my polling station, I said to a chap: “I found voting quite emotional.”...


----------



## Picaro

candycorn said:


> Ironically, American businesses that opened up an English office to have a presence in the EU are now going to have to either close their English office or open up another office in an EU nation.  Chase Bank was one that said they would be pulling out their 150 or so employees.



How is that a loss? Chase is just another pirate gang, and produces absolutely nothing. A whopping 150 employees, eh? lol and few of them have ever given a damn how many workers jobs they help in shipping to sweatshops in communist countries and police states; they liked the bonuses and cashed all the checks.



> English professionals who work in the EU under the agreement to honor one another's educational accomplishments will likely find themselves out of work.



So what? Just who did these bozos think was next in line for axes, after they looted those below them in the food chain? Cut their own throats , is all.



> EU exports to Europe will fall out of favor due to import taxes...



This makes no sense ...



> The dominoes don't stop falling for England on this one...



A crisis was coming anyway, might as well get it over and done. Can't screw over your people forever and expect to keep them stupid and docile.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Picaro said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, American businesses that opened up an English office to have a presence in the EU are now going to have to either close their English office or open up another office in an EU nation.  Chase Bank was one that said they would be pulling out their 150 or so employees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that a loss? Chase is just another pirate gang, and produces absolutely nothing. A whopping 150 employees, eh? lol and few of them have ever given a damn how many workers jobs they help in shipping to sweatshops in communist countries and police states; they liked the bonuses and cashed all the checks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English professionals who work in the EU under the agreement to honor one another's educational accomplishments will likely find themselves out of work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? Just who did these bozos think was next in line for axes, after they looted those below them in the food chain? Cut their own throats , is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EU exports to Europe will fall out of favor due to import taxes...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This makes no sense ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dominoes don't stop falling for England on this one...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A crisis was coming anyway, might as well get it over and done. Can't screw over your people forever and expect to keep them stupid and docile.
Click to expand...


Cameron and Osborne must resign, they lead the Remain campaign, so how can they lead negotiations to now Leave the EU.


----------



## Toro

£ down $0.16 at one point.

Wow


----------



## Picaro

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, American businesses that opened up an English office to have a presence in the EU are now going to have to either close their English office or open up another office in an EU nation.  Chase Bank was one that said they would be pulling out their 150 or so employees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that a loss? Chase is just another pirate gang, and produces absolutely nothing. A whopping 150 employees, eh? lol and few of them have ever given a damn how many workers jobs they help in shipping to sweatshops in communist countries and police states; they liked the bonuses and cashed all the checks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English professionals who work in the EU under the agreement to honor one another's educational accomplishments will likely find themselves out of work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? Just who did these bozos think was next in line for axes, after they looted those below them in the food chain? Cut their own throats , is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EU exports to Europe will fall out of favor due to import taxes...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This makes no sense ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dominoes don't stop falling for England on this one...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A crisis was coming anyway, might as well get it over and done. Can't screw over your people forever and expect to keep them stupid and docile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cameron and Osborne must resign, they lead the Remain campaign, so how can they lead negotiations to now Leave the EU.
Click to expand...


I agree. Held out hopes for Cameron at one time, years ago, but he quickly became a 'Team Globalist' player. I've traveled quite a bit, and I've seen the effects of the looting and corruption first hand by the vermin; it's truly horrible what it's done to people in the second and third worlds, at the same time screwing over their own countries. I wouldn't care if they all got canned and tossed in prisons where they belong.


----------



## Toro

I wonder if there will be another referendum in Scotland now.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Picaro said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, American businesses that opened up an English office to have a presence in the EU are now going to have to either close their English office or open up another office in an EU nation.  Chase Bank was one that said they would be pulling out their 150 or so employees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that a loss? Chase is just another pirate gang, and produces absolutely nothing. A whopping 150 employees, eh? lol and few of them have ever given a damn how many workers jobs they help in shipping to sweatshops in communist countries and police states; they liked the bonuses and cashed all the checks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English professionals who work in the EU under the agreement to honor one another's educational accomplishments will likely find themselves out of work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? Just who did these bozos think was next in line for axes, after they looted those below them in the food chain? Cut their own throats , is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EU exports to Europe will fall out of favor due to import taxes...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This makes no sense ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dominoes don't stop falling for England on this one...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A crisis was coming anyway, might as well get it over and done. Can't screw over your people forever and expect to keep them stupid and docile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cameron and Osborne must resign, they lead the Remain campaign, so how can they lead negotiations to now Leave the EU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. Held out hopes for Cameron at one time, years ago, but he quickly became a 'Team Globalist' player. I've traveled quite a bit, and I've seen the effects of the looting and corruption first hand by the vermin; it's truly horrible what it's done to people in the second and third worlds, at the same time screwing over their own countries. I wouldn't care if they all got canned and tossed in prisons where they belong.
Click to expand...


Article 50 of the Lisbon Treaty of the European Union must be invoked today in Britain, this Article has never been invoked before, but it's crucial it's invoked as soon as possible, like today.

This below is Article 50 of the Lisbon Treaty of the European Union.

http://www.europarl.europa.eu/RegData/etudes/BRIE/2016/577971/EPRS_BRI(2016)577971_EN.pdf


----------



## CowboyTed

Lucy Hamilton said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very stupid move by UK....
> 
> Scotland will probably go independent now...
> 
> The UK needs free trade with EU... The EU will dictate that negotiation..
> 
> US has lost its biggest friend in Brussels...
> 
> Immigration will not increase or decrease in UK... That was just a big red herring... If it decreases now it will be because their economy is going into recession...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STFU Pro-Globalisation man whore.
Click to expand...


Can you tell me how an independent UK is going to reduce Globalisation.... Just tell me...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

CowboyTed said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very stupid move by UK....
> 
> Scotland will probably go independent now...
> 
> The UK needs free trade with EU... The EU will dictate that negotiation..
> 
> US has lost its biggest friend in Brussels...
> 
> Immigration will not increase or decrease in UK... That was just a big red herring... If it decreases now it will be because their economy is going into recession...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STFU Pro-Globalisation man whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you tell me how an independent UK is going to reduce Globalisation.... Just tell me...
Click to expand...


The Domino Effect now is going to happen....sorry to tell you Mr. Pro-Globalisation.

This is why the financial markets are all freaking, what they thought wouldn't happen has just happened.


----------



## CowboyTed

Zander said:


> Great news!
> 
> Globalism is a failure. Even the UK is rejecting it. hiLIARy embraces and defends it.....
> 
> Is this a precursor to a Trump victory in Nov?



This was not a vote on Globalism...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

HenryBHough said:


> I expect Boris to be in office within a week.



What was termed Project Fear failed, Project Fear was the whole Remain argument, the only other thing they had was the disgusting usage of the murder of Jo Cox MP, that's how LOW the Remain camp sunk, that they even used a death to attempt to score some points.

Filthy and immoral POS.


----------



## Picaro

CowboyTed said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very stupid move by UK....
> 
> Scotland will probably go independent now...
> 
> The UK needs free trade with EU... The EU will dictate that negotiation..
> 
> US has lost its biggest friend in Brussels...
> 
> Immigration will not increase or decrease in UK... That was just a big red herring... If it decreases now it will be because their economy is going into recession...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STFU Pro-Globalisation man whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you tell me how an independent UK is going to reduce Globalisation.... Just tell me...
Click to expand...


'Globalism' is just a hoax; real global trade has been stagnant for decades. they falsify the numbers to cover up the fact that most of it is just multi-nationals shipping themselves stuff from sweatshops overseas. It's a labor racketeering, tax dodging, and money laundering  gimmick that screws everybody but the top 1%'ers.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

CowboyTed said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news!
> 
> Globalism is a failure. Even the UK is rejecting it. hiLIARy embraces and defends it.....
> 
> Is this a precursor to a Trump victory in Nov?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was not a vote on Globalism...
Click to expand...


You're a complete fool, you have no comprehension about Europa or the politics of Europa.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Picaro said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very stupid move by UK....
> 
> Scotland will probably go independent now...
> 
> The UK needs free trade with EU... The EU will dictate that negotiation..
> 
> US has lost its biggest friend in Brussels...
> 
> Immigration will not increase or decrease in UK... That was just a big red herring... If it decreases now it will be because their economy is going into recession...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STFU Pro-Globalisation man whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you tell me how an independent UK is going to reduce Globalisation.... Just tell me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Globalism' is just a hoax; real global trade has been stagnant for decades. they falsify the numbers to cover up the fact that most of it is just multi-nationals shipping themselves stuff from sweatshops overseas. It's a labor racketeering gimmick.
Click to expand...


Globalisation = forcing Economic Migrants * from Third World Nations into First World Nations, so that wages can be lowered for all and every nation becomes a Sweatshop for the purpose of big Multi-National Corporations wallowing like pigs in shit.

* Economic Migrants now being referred to as "those poor refugees"


----------



## CowboyTed

Lucy Hamilton said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very stupid move by UK....
> 
> Scotland will probably go independent now...
> 
> The UK needs free trade with EU... The EU will dictate that negotiation..
> 
> US has lost its biggest friend in Brussels...
> 
> Immigration will not increase or decrease in UK... That was just a big red herring... If it decreases now it will be because their economy is going into recession...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STFU Pro-Globalisation man whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you tell me how an independent UK is going to reduce Globalisation.... Just tell me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Domino Effect now is going to happen....sorry to tell you Mr. Pro-Globalisation.
> 
> This is why the financial markets are all freaking, what they thought wouldn't happen has just happened.
Click to expand...


Markets are freaking because the UK has just done something unthinkable... UK has no trade agreements with any country... She will have difficult negotiations getting one with EU as all you need is one objection to stall the process, any country can now stop it...
UK will be still charged to trade in EU and that price is probably going up as UK no voting rights to stop it...

All the safety rules and regulations will stay in place... UK needs to trade with EU and EU will make up the rules...

The UK has last a seat at the table but still has to play..


----------



## CowboyTed

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very stupid move by UK....
> 
> Scotland will probably go independent now...
> 
> The UK needs free trade with EU... The EU will dictate that negotiation..
> 
> US has lost its biggest friend in Brussels...
> 
> Immigration will not increase or decrease in UK... That was just a big red herring... If it decreases now it will be because their economy is going into recession...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STFU Pro-Globalisation man whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you tell me how an independent UK is going to reduce Globalisation.... Just tell me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Globalism' is just a hoax; real global trade has been stagnant for decades. they falsify the numbers to cover up the fact that most of it is just multi-nationals shipping themselves stuff from sweatshops overseas. It's a labor racketeering gimmick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Globalisation = forcing Economic Migrants * from Third World Nations into First World Nations, so that wages can be lowered for all and every nation becomes a Sweatshop for the purpose of big Multi-National Corporations wallowing like pigs in shit.
> 
> * Economic Migrants now being referred to as "those poor refugees"
Click to expand...


And how did EU accommodate that... UK still had borders... The migrants thing was a complete red herring, if any thing UK will probably be taking more after this..


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

CowboyTed said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very stupid move by UK....
> 
> Scotland will probably go independent now...
> 
> The UK needs free trade with EU... The EU will dictate that negotiation..
> 
> US has lost its biggest friend in Brussels...
> 
> Immigration will not increase or decrease in UK... That was just a big red herring... If it decreases now it will be because their economy is going into recession...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STFU Pro-Globalisation man whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you tell me how an independent UK is going to reduce Globalisation.... Just tell me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Domino Effect now is going to happen....sorry to tell you Mr. Pro-Globalisation.
> 
> This is why the financial markets are all freaking, what they thought wouldn't happen has just happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Markets are freaking because the UK has just done something unthinkable... UK has no trade agreements with any country... She will have difficult negotiations getting one with EU as all you need is one objection to stall the process, any country can now stop it...
> UK will be still charged to trade in EU and that price is probably going up as UK no voting rights to stop it...
> 
> All the safety rules and regulations will stay in place... UK needs to trade with EU and EU will make up the rules...
> 
> The UK has last a seat at the table but still has to play..
Click to expand...


Most Europeans want the end of the EU, the EU of course is going to collapse, it's an unsustainable entity and the sooner it collapses the better.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

CowboyTed said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very stupid move by UK....
> 
> Scotland will probably go independent now...
> 
> The UK needs free trade with EU... The EU will dictate that negotiation..
> 
> US has lost its biggest friend in Brussels...
> 
> Immigration will not increase or decrease in UK... That was just a big red herring... If it decreases now it will be because their economy is going into recession...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STFU Pro-Globalisation man whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you tell me how an independent UK is going to reduce Globalisation.... Just tell me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Globalism' is just a hoax; real global trade has been stagnant for decades. they falsify the numbers to cover up the fact that most of it is just multi-nationals shipping themselves stuff from sweatshops overseas. It's a labor racketeering gimmick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Globalisation = forcing Economic Migrants * from Third World Nations into First World Nations, so that wages can be lowered for all and every nation becomes a Sweatshop for the purpose of big Multi-National Corporations wallowing like pigs in shit.
> 
> * Economic Migrants now being referred to as "those poor refugees"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how did EU accommodate that... UK still had borders... The migrants thing was a complete red herring, if any thing UK will probably be taking more after this..
Click to expand...


This illustrates you have little understanding of the whole situation.


----------



## CowboyTed

Lucy Hamilton said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reporter in Brussels-They are calling for 2'years of negotiations to leave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The British should tell them to stick it up their buttocks.
Click to expand...

Lucy,

UK has no trade agreements with any country in the world... Two years will not be long enough....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

CowboyTed said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reporter in Brussels-They are calling for 2'years of negotiations to leave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The British should tell them to stick it up their buttocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucy,
> 
> UK has no trade agreements with any country in the world... Two years will not be long enough....
Click to expand...


Yes well, now they can, the British can negotiate all deals that are best for the British people.


----------



## candycorn

Picaro said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, American businesses that opened up an English office to have a presence in the EU are now going to have to either close their English office or open up another office in an EU nation.  Chase Bank was one that said they would be pulling out their 150 or so employees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that a loss? Chase is just another pirate gang,
Click to expand...

Pirate gang?  Okay.  


Picaro said:


> and produces absolutely nothing. A whopping 150 employees, eh? lol
> and few of them have ever given a damn how many workers jobs they help in shipping to sweatshops in communist countries and police states; they liked the bonuses and cashed all the checks.


Love it when you try to sound intelligent.  It's funny as hell.



Picaro said:


> English professionals who work in the EU under the agreement to honor one another's educational accomplishments will likely find themselves out of work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what? Just who did these bozos think was next in line for axes, after they looted those below them in the food chain? Cut their own throats , is all.
Click to expand...

Trump has a greater mastery of particle physics than you have of this topic.



Picaro said:


> EU exports to Europe will fall out of favor due to import taxes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes no sense ...
Click to expand...

When you're a member of an economic union, your goods are sold tarrif free in other member nations if I understand the agreement correctly.  This is why it's economically sensible for Ford to make cars in Mexico and send them here.  



Picaro said:


> The dominoes don't stop falling for England on this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A crisis was coming anyway, might as well get it over and done. Can't screw over your people forever and expect to keep them stupid and docile.
Click to expand...


The GOP has been doing it to the South for about 2 generations now.  As you are proof as you are both stupid and a loser.


----------



## CowboyTed

Lucy Hamilton said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> STFU Pro-Globalisation man whore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me how an independent UK is going to reduce Globalisation.... Just tell me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Globalism' is just a hoax; real global trade has been stagnant for decades. they falsify the numbers to cover up the fact that most of it is just multi-nationals shipping themselves stuff from sweatshops overseas. It's a labor racketeering gimmick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Globalisation = forcing Economic Migrants * from Third World Nations into First World Nations, so that wages can be lowered for all and every nation becomes a Sweatshop for the purpose of big Multi-National Corporations wallowing like pigs in shit.
> 
> * Economic Migrants now being referred to as "those poor refugees"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how did EU accommodate that... UK still had borders... The migrants thing was a complete red herring, if any thing UK will probably be taking more after this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This illustrates you have little understanding of the whole situation.
Click to expand...

I have a full of the situation... I am asking you the question because it was made very clear back here... 

EU only affects internal movement. People from outside the EU have to get visas to go from one country to another within Europe...

Example: Friends girlfriend from Belarus had to get a visa to goto France for the Euro 16. She was stopped when she entered the country and questioned for an hour and a half. This is the same if they were independent countries...


----------



## Picaro

Ireland will just have to find other sources of income than relying on just being another money laundering haven for international organized crime, that's all.


----------



## Picaro

candycorn said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, American businesses that opened up an English office to have a presence in the EU are now going to have to either close their English office or open up another office in an EU nation.  Chase Bank was one that said they would be pulling out their 150 or so employees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that a loss? Chase is just another pirate gang,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pirate gang?  Okay.
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> and produces absolutely nothing. A whopping 150 employees, eh? lol
> and few of them have ever given a damn how many workers jobs they help in shipping to sweatshops in communist countries and police states; they liked the bonuses and cashed all the checks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it when you try to sound intelligent.  It's funny as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English professionals who work in the EU under the agreement to honor one another's educational accomplishments will likely find themselves out of work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? Just who did these bozos think was next in line for axes, after they looted those below them in the food chain? Cut their own throats , is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has a greater mastery of particle physics than you have of this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EU exports to Europe will fall out of favor due to import taxes...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This makes no sense ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you're a member of an economic union, your goods are sold tarrif free in other member nations if I understand the agreement correctly.  This is why it's economically sensible for Ford to make cars in Mexico and send them here.
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dominoes don't stop falling for England on this one...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A crisis was coming anyway, might as well get it over and done. Can't screw over your people forever and expect to keep them stupid and docile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The GOP has been doing it to the South for about 2 generations now.  As you are proof as you are both stupid and a loser.
Click to expand...


Moron.

And, the jobs are moving south, not north in this country, proving you're an idiot who doesn't know squat and can't discuss anything without wetting yourself.


----------



## Toro

Dow futures down 600.


----------



## CowboyTed

Lucy Hamilton said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reporter in Brussels-They are calling for 2'years of negotiations to leave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The British should tell them to stick it up their buttocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucy,
> 
> UK has no trade agreements with any country in the world... Two years will not be long enough....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes well, now they can, the British can negotiate all deals that are best for the British people.
Click to expand...


Not when you are in a weakened position... Greece could object to a trade agreement unless they get a few billion...

I don't think you get it... Ireland will want a trade agreement ASAP but some countries will be just happy sitting on their hands while they rob UK contracts..
Frankfurt will be going after the London financial sector for a start...


----------



## CowboyTed

bucs90 said:


> So....now all the Muslims staying in England with passports from Greece or Turkey....can be kicked the fuck out!!!
> 
> Hey Merkel....open wide bitch....Old England has some camel jockeys coming your way!!



Muppet, Turkey aren't in the EU... 

They is also the problem that UK has a huge expat community all over Europe...


----------



## CowboyTed

Lucy Hamilton said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very stupid move by UK....
> 
> Scotland will probably go independent now...
> 
> The UK needs free trade with EU... The EU will dictate that negotiation..
> 
> US has lost its biggest friend in Brussels...
> 
> Immigration will not increase or decrease in UK... That was just a big red herring... If it decreases now it will be because their economy is going into recession...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STFU Pro-Globalisation man whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you tell me how an independent UK is going to reduce Globalisation.... Just tell me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Domino Effect now is going to happen....sorry to tell you Mr. Pro-Globalisation.
> 
> This is why the financial markets are all freaking, what they thought wouldn't happen has just happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Markets are freaking because the UK has just done something unthinkable... UK has no trade agreements with any country... She will have difficult negotiations getting one with EU as all you need is one objection to stall the process, any country can now stop it...
> UK will be still charged to trade in EU and that price is probably going up as UK no voting rights to stop it...
> 
> All the safety rules and regulations will stay in place... UK needs to trade with EU and EU will make up the rules...
> 
> The UK has last a seat at the table but still has to play..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Europeans want the end of the EU, the EU of course is going to collapse, it's an unsustainable entity and the sooner it collapses the better.
Click to expand...


Evidence...


----------



## CowboyTed

Picaro said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, American businesses that opened up an English office to have a presence in the EU are now going to have to either close their English office or open up another office in an EU nation.  Chase Bank was one that said they would be pulling out their 150 or so employees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that a loss? Chase is just another pirate gang,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pirate gang?  Okay.
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> and produces absolutely nothing. A whopping 150 employees, eh? lol
> and few of them have ever given a damn how many workers jobs they help in shipping to sweatshops in communist countries and police states; they liked the bonuses and cashed all the checks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it when you try to sound intelligent.  It's funny as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English professionals who work in the EU under the agreement to honor one another's educational accomplishments will likely find themselves out of work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? Just who did these bozos think was next in line for axes, after they looted those below them in the food chain? Cut their own throats , is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has a greater mastery of particle physics than you have of this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EU exports to Europe will fall out of favor due to import taxes...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This makes no sense ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you're a member of an economic union, your goods are sold tarrif free in other member nations if I understand the agreement correctly.  This is why it's economically sensible for Ford to make cars in Mexico and send them here.
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dominoes don't stop falling for England on this one...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A crisis was coming anyway, might as well get it over and done. Can't screw over your people forever and expect to keep them stupid and docile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The GOP has been doing it to the South for about 2 generations now.  As you are proof as you are both stupid and a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron.
> 
> And, the jobs are moving south, not north in this country, proving you're an idiot who doesn't know squat and can't discuss anything without wetting yourself.
Click to expand...



I think this is the first time a country has voted to have a recession...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

CowboyTed said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me how an independent UK is going to reduce Globalisation.... Just tell me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Globalism' is just a hoax; real global trade has been stagnant for decades. they falsify the numbers to cover up the fact that most of it is just multi-nationals shipping themselves stuff from sweatshops overseas. It's a labor racketeering gimmick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Globalisation = forcing Economic Migrants * from Third World Nations into First World Nations, so that wages can be lowered for all and every nation becomes a Sweatshop for the purpose of big Multi-National Corporations wallowing like pigs in shit.
> 
> * Economic Migrants now being referred to as "those poor refugees"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how did EU accommodate that... UK still had borders... The migrants thing was a complete red herring, if any thing UK will probably be taking more after this..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This illustrates you have little understanding of the whole situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a full of the situation... I am asking you the question because it was made very clear back here...
> 
> EU only affects internal movement. People from outside the EU have to get visas to go from one country to another within Europe...
> 
> Example: Friends girlfriend from Belarus had to get a visa to goto France for the Euro 16. She was stopped when she entered the country and questioned for an hour and a half. This is the same if they were independent countries...
Click to expand...


EU wants to change that so that 80 MILLION Turks can come to our Continent, also so up to 65 MILLION from the Middle East and Africa and every craphole on the planet can come as "poor refugees"


----------



## candycorn

Picaro said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, American businesses that opened up an English office to have a presence in the EU are now going to have to either close their English office or open up another office in an EU nation.  Chase Bank was one that said they would be pulling out their 150 or so employees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that a loss? Chase is just another pirate gang,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pirate gang?  Okay.
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> and produces absolutely nothing. A whopping 150 employees, eh? lol
> and few of them have ever given a damn how many workers jobs they help in shipping to sweatshops in communist countries and police states; they liked the bonuses and cashed all the checks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it when you try to sound intelligent.  It's funny as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English professionals who work in the EU under the agreement to honor one another's educational accomplishments will likely find themselves out of work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? Just who did these bozos think was next in line for axes, after they looted those below them in the food chain? Cut their own throats , is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has a greater mastery of particle physics than you have of this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EU exports to Europe will fall out of favor due to import taxes...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This makes no sense ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you're a member of an economic union, your goods are sold tarrif free in other member nations if I understand the agreement correctly.  This is why it's economically sensible for Ford to make cars in Mexico and send them here.
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dominoes don't stop falling for England on this one...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A crisis was coming anyway, might as well get it over and done. Can't screw over your people forever and expect to keep them stupid and docile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The GOP has been doing it to the South for about 2 generations now.  As you are proof as you are both stupid and a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron.
> 
> And, the jobs are moving south, not north in this country, proving you're an idiot who doesn't know squat and can't discuss anything without wetting yourself.
Click to expand...


Sure they are.  Its easier to exploit someone with a 1:1 teeth to tattoo ratio.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

CowboyTed said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, American businesses that opened up an English office to have a presence in the EU are now going to have to either close their English office or open up another office in an EU nation.  Chase Bank was one that said they would be pulling out their 150 or so employees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that a loss? Chase is just another pirate gang,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pirate gang?  Okay.
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> and produces absolutely nothing. A whopping 150 employees, eh? lol
> and few of them have ever given a damn how many workers jobs they help in shipping to sweatshops in communist countries and police states; they liked the bonuses and cashed all the checks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it when you try to sound intelligent.  It's funny as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English professionals who work in the EU under the agreement to honor one another's educational accomplishments will likely find themselves out of work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? Just who did these bozos think was next in line for axes, after they looted those below them in the food chain? Cut their own throats , is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has a greater mastery of particle physics than you have of this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EU exports to Europe will fall out of favor due to import taxes...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This makes no sense ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you're a member of an economic union, your goods are sold tarrif free in other member nations if I understand the agreement correctly.  This is why it's economically sensible for Ford to make cars in Mexico and send them here.
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dominoes don't stop falling for England on this one...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A crisis was coming anyway, might as well get it over and done. Can't screw over your people forever and expect to keep them stupid and docile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The GOP has been doing it to the South for about 2 generations now.  As you are proof as you are both stupid and a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron.
> 
> And, the jobs are moving south, not north in this country, proving you're an idiot who doesn't know squat and can't discuss anything without wetting yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the first time a country has voted to have a recession...
Click to expand...


A nation can recover from a recession, a nation cannot recover from being taken over by an Outside Entity.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Wow this is so phenomenally awesome. A victory for local democracy


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

CowboyTed said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> STFU Pro-Globalisation man whore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me how an independent UK is going to reduce Globalisation.... Just tell me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Domino Effect now is going to happen....sorry to tell you Mr. Pro-Globalisation.
> 
> This is why the financial markets are all freaking, what they thought wouldn't happen has just happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Markets are freaking because the UK has just done something unthinkable... UK has no trade agreements with any country... She will have difficult negotiations getting one with EU as all you need is one objection to stall the process, any country can now stop it...
> UK will be still charged to trade in EU and that price is probably going up as UK no voting rights to stop it...
> 
> All the safety rules and regulations will stay in place... UK needs to trade with EU and EU will make up the rules...
> 
> The UK has last a seat at the table but still has to play..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Europeans want the end of the EU, the EU of course is going to collapse, it's an unsustainable entity and the sooner it collapses the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidence...
Click to expand...


Are you in a cave? Don't you follow what's been happening? The European Elections?

You've already shown that you're a Pro-Globalisation type and I'm sorry, with all due respect, I don't tend to waste time on the Pro-Globalisation people.

So I won't be responding to anymore stuff.


----------



## candycorn

CowboyTed said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So....now all the Muslims staying in England with passports from Greece or Turkey....can be kicked the fuck out!!!
> 
> Hey Merkel....open wide bitch....Old England has some camel jockeys coming your way!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muppet, Turkey aren't in the EU...
> 
> They is also the problem that UK has a huge expat community all over Europe...
Click to expand...

.

One of the reasons the Yankees used to stockpile pitching and hitting talent when they were already loaded was that they knew that if Roger Clemens of Mike Mussina were playing for Toronto or Baltimore, their hitters would have to face them.  Now that London has left the EU, they have more first-world competitors who have no respect for the strength of the Pound moving forward.


----------



## candycorn

CowboyTed said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So....now all the Muslims staying in England with passports from Greece or Turkey....can be kicked the fuck out!!!
> 
> Hey Merkel....open wide bitch....Old England has some camel jockeys coming your way!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muppet, Turkey aren't in the EU...
> 
> They is also the problem that UK has a huge expat community all over Europe...
Click to expand...

.

One of the reasons the Yankees used to stockpile pitching and hitting talent when they were already loaded was that they knew that if Roger Clemens of Mike Mussina were playing for Toronto or Baltimore, their hitters would have to face them.  Now that London has left the EU, they have more first-world competitors who have no respect for the strength of the Pound moving forward.


----------



## there4eyeM

Although strategically it makes sense for Europe to include Turkey (for many reasons that participants here would probably blow a gasket over, so we won't go into it), it would be difficult, if not impossible, to show European public approval for Turkey's entry. In France, for example, it is a non-starter in conversation.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Picaro said:


> Ireland will just have to find other sources of income than relying on just being another money laundering haven for international organized crime, that's all.



So France, Holland, Italy and Denmark now all calling for a vote to leave the EU.

Good stuff, let us get this Domino show on the road.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

there4eyeM said:


> Although strategically it makes sense for Europe to include Turkey (for many reasons that participants here would probably blow a gasket over, so we won't go into it), it would be difficult, if not impossible, to show European public approval for Turkey's entry. In France, for example, it is a non-starter in conversation.



The majority of Europa doesn't want Turkey in the EU, they've never belonged in Europa ever, period.


----------



## there4eyeM

Lucy Hamilton said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although strategically it makes sense for Europe to include Turkey (for many reasons that participants here would probably blow a gasket over, so we won't go into it), it would be difficult, if not impossible, to show European public approval for Turkey's entry. In France, for example, it is a non-starter in conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of Europa doesn't want Turkey in the EU, they've never belonged in Europa ever, period.
Click to expand...


You must have some point in using 'Europa' as a term.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

there4eyeM said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although strategically it makes sense for Europe to include Turkey (for many reasons that participants here would probably blow a gasket over, so we won't go into it), it would be difficult, if not impossible, to show European public approval for Turkey's entry. In France, for example, it is a non-starter in conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of Europa doesn't want Turkey in the EU, they've never belonged in Europa ever, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must have some point in using 'Europa' as a term.
Click to expand...


Huh? Europa IS Europa, I'm from Mitteleuropa.

I'm not understanding your comment.


----------



## there4eyeM

Lucy Hamilton said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although strategically it makes sense for Europe to include Turkey (for many reasons that participants here would probably blow a gasket over, so we won't go into it), it would be difficult, if not impossible, to show European public approval for Turkey's entry. In France, for example, it is a non-starter in conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of Europa doesn't want Turkey in the EU, they've never belonged in Europa ever, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must have some point in using 'Europa' as a term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh? Europa IS Europa, I'm from Mitteleuropa.
> 
> I'm not understanding your comment.
Click to expand...


You write surprisingly well for English not being your first language, so sometimes it is easy to forget. 
Notice that the forum title is 'Europe', the English term for the geo-political area. I thought perhaps you were using 'Europa' as some kind of statement.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

there4eyeM said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although strategically it makes sense for Europe to include Turkey (for many reasons that participants here would probably blow a gasket over, so we won't go into it), it would be difficult, if not impossible, to show European public approval for Turkey's entry. In France, for example, it is a non-starter in conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of Europa doesn't want Turkey in the EU, they've never belonged in Europa ever, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must have some point in using 'Europa' as a term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh? Europa IS Europa, I'm from Mitteleuropa.
> 
> I'm not understanding your comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You write surprisingly well for English not being your first language, so sometimes it is easy to forget.
> Notice that the forum title is 'Europe', the English term for the geo-political area. I thought perhaps you were using 'Europa' as some kind of statement.
Click to expand...


I was taught English from the age of 8 years-old, all of my family can converse and write in English, also Slovenian, Croatian, Norwegian.

We don't ever call it Europe, it's Europa, the EU Parliament website is Europa and also the Europa League.

europa.eu

European Parliament

UEFA Europa League – UEFA.com

But if you want to be petty and obsess about such little things, that's your issue.


----------



## Toro

Cameron has resigned.


----------



## Swagger

there4eyeM said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although strategically it makes sense for Europe to include Turkey (for many reasons that participants here would probably blow a gasket over, so we won't go into it), it would be difficult, if not impossible, to show European public approval for Turkey's entry. In France, for example, it is a non-starter in conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of Europa doesn't want Turkey in the EU, they've never belonged in Europa ever, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must have some point in using 'Europa' as a term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh? Europa IS Europa, I'm from Mitteleuropa.
> 
> I'm not understanding your comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You write surprisingly well for English not being your first language, so sometimes it is easy to forget.
> Notice that the forum title is 'Europe', the English term for the geo-political area. I thought perhaps you were using 'Europa' as some kind of statement.
Click to expand...


Europe is called Europa on the continent, after the godess Europa, who Zeus kidnapped.


----------



## Toro

Stocks down 5%-10% in Europe.  Bank stocks down 20%.


----------



## Picaro

Toro said:


> Dow futures down 600.



Good news. Wall Street sucks up too much money from the real economy anyway.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And here we see the idiocy of democracies – where ignorance, fear, and bigotry are the deciding factors concerning significant issues, as opposed to facts and the truth.
> 
> We Americans should be thankful we’re not subject to such capricious fear and stupidity.



"The idiocy of democracies".

Wow, that leaves me nearly speechless. 

By chance are you the son of a dictator ?


----------



## there4eyeM

Swagger said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although strategically it makes sense for Europe to include Turkey (for many reasons that participants here would probably blow a gasket over, so we won't go into it), it would be difficult, if not impossible, to show European public approval for Turkey's entry. In France, for example, it is a non-starter in conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of Europa doesn't want Turkey in the EU, they've never belonged in Europa ever, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must have some point in using 'Europa' as a term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh? Europa IS Europa, I'm from Mitteleuropa.
> 
> I'm not understanding your comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You write surprisingly well for English not being your first language, so sometimes it is easy to forget.
> Notice that the forum title is 'Europe', the English term for the geo-political area. I thought perhaps you were using 'Europa' as some kind of statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Europe is called Europa on the continent, after the godess Europa, who Zeus kidnapped.
Click to expand...

That isn't the case in France at least, but whatever. Of course, I am aware of where the name comes from.


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Stocks down 5%-10% in Europe.  Bank stocks down 20%.



It would not surprise me if, once cooler heads realize that very little has changed, trade turns virtually straight up.


----------



## Picaro

Zander said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks down 5%-10% in Europe.  Bank stocks down 20%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would not surprise me if, once cooler heads realize that very little has changed, that trade turns virtually straight up.
Click to expand...


It was already declining, so I wouldn't say it will make any dramatic rises, but it will rise back up to its former level it dropped from, at least. The 'problem' will affect the Med countries most, as it will diminish the piggy bank available to them to buy goods from Germany and France is all, i.e. the 'rich' countries' peasants subsidizing them while the banks and multi-nationals pocket the profits.


----------



## there4eyeM

With the fragility and exposure so widespread in the markets, this could be a serious blow.


----------



## Picaro

there4eyeM said:


> With the fragility and exposure so widespread in the markets, this could be a serious blow.



The EU isn't going to quit trading with the UK, and the UK isn't going to quit trading with the EU; it will cause a short term uncertainty, sure, but it won't dramatically affect either. That doesn't preclude the other bricks waiting to fall out there causing damage, of course..


----------



## Zander

Picaro said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the fragility and exposure so widespread in the markets, this could be a serious blow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EU isn't going to quit trading with the UK, and the UK isn't going to quit trading with the EU; it will cause a short term uncertainty, sure, but it won't dramatically affect either. That doesn't preclude the other bricks waiting to fall out there causing damage, of course..
Click to expand...


The EU already announced that they'd negotiate a trade agreement with the UK if "leave" prevailed.


----------



## emilynghiem

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And here we see the idiocy of democracies – where ignorance, fear, and bigotry are the deciding factors concerning significant issues, as opposed to facts and the truth.
> 
> We Americans should be thankful we’re not subject to such capricious fear and stupidity.


Dear C_Clayton_Jones 
As many would say the same except blaming people like you for the problem with biased agenda that excludes others and rejects truth and reason.

As many ppl argue we ARE fighting against fear and stupidity that is corrupting our democratic republic, again because of ppl like you.

I'd much rather see both sides correct the problems instead of merely blaming someone else and doing nothing. Maybe the US will see similar reforms when more states join together in standing up for Constitutional checks on govt. And unite in ending the trends of political parties pushing biased beliefs on a federal level. We don't have to agree which beliefs we are for or against to demand equal protection and no taxation without representation. 

I hope we follow this example and start saying no to federal policies that don't represent the consent of the people affected, and the taxpayers footing the bill.


----------



## Picaro

emilynghiem said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here we see the idiocy of democracies – where ignorance, fear, and bigotry are the deciding factors concerning significant issues, as opposed to facts and the truth.
> 
> We Americans should be thankful we’re not subject to such capricious fear and stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear C_Clayton_Jones
> As many would say the same except blaming people like you for the problem with biased agenda that excludes others and rejects truth and reason.
> 
> As many ppl argue we ARE fighting against fear and stupidity that is corrupting our democratic republic, again because of ppl like you.
> 
> I'd much rather see both sides correct the problems instead of merely blaming someone else and doing nothing. Maybe the US will see similar reforms when more states join together in standing up for Constitutional checks on govt. And unite in ending the trends of political parties pushing biased beliefs on a federal level. We don't have to agree which beliefs we are for or against to demand equal protection and no taxation without representation.
> 
> I hope we follow this example and start saying no to federal policies that don't represent the consent of the people affected, and the taxpayers footing the bill.
Click to expand...


Of course the Clayties will turn around and fight literacy tests and basic civics tests being imposed, and snivel about how criminal illegal aliens should be allowed to vote, etc., so no need to take his hypocritical sniveling about 'ignorance n stuff' as if it's a serious point; it isn't, it's just another example of how ridiculous and ignorant and bigoted he is himself. It's the faux 'Left' and New Democrats that heavily rely on illiterates and racists for votes.


----------



## emilynghiem

Picaro said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the fragility and exposure so widespread in the markets, this could be a serious blow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EU isn't going to quit trading with the UK, and the UK isn't going to quit trading with the EU; it will cause a short term uncertainty, sure, but it won't dramatically affect either. That doesn't preclude the other bricks waiting to fall out there causing damage, of course..
Click to expand...

Where is the check and balance. Were ALL the decisions being made by outside authority, and when has that ever worked.

Why not let the member countries elect and appoint reps to a collective body similar to Senators (diversifying these by party or by regions within countries to make sure all interests are represented and protected equally). And use that to check whatever policies affect them so these  aren't coming from appointed or anointed officials dictating for everyone else. 

Shouldn't we have learned from history by now that nobody takes well to being dictated to by an outside group with conflicting interests or beliefs. Is this concept really something novel and grounbreaking, or just the same old lesson we haven't learned, but keep flunking the same test over and over....


----------



## emilynghiem

Picaro said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here we see the idiocy of democracies – where ignorance, fear, and bigotry are the deciding factors concerning significant issues, as opposed to facts and the truth.
> 
> We Americans should be thankful we’re not subject to such capricious fear and stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear C_Clayton_Jones
> As many would say the same except blaming people like you for the problem with biased agenda that excludes others and rejects truth and reason.
> 
> As many ppl argue we ARE fighting against fear and stupidity that is corrupting our democratic republic, again because of ppl like you.
> 
> I'd much rather see both sides correct the problems instead of merely blaming someone else and doing nothing. Maybe the US will see similar reforms when more states join together in standing up for Constitutional checks on govt. And unite in ending the trends of political parties pushing biased beliefs on a federal level. We don't have to agree which beliefs we are for or against to demand equal protection and no taxation without representation.
> 
> I hope we follow this example and start saying no to federal policies that don't represent the consent of the people affected, and the taxpayers footing the bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course the Clayties will turn around and fight literacy tests and basic civics tests being imposed, and snivel about how criminal illegal aliens should be allowed to vote, etc., so no need to take his hypocritical sniveling about 'ignorance n stuff' as if it's a serious point; it isn't, it's just another example of how ridiculous and ignorant and bigoted he is himself. It's the faux 'Left' and New Democrats that heavily rely on illiterates and racists for votes.
Click to expand...

Sure, Picaro and why not hold the Democratic Left financially and legally responsible for any deadbeats they want to fund on welfare (while complaining there's no money to pay for health care) and for their own platform and policies pushed by their politicians.

And same with the right: let them finance all the corporate welfare, cleanup of environmental damages and restoration of forest and ocean ecosystems caused by lack of respect and/or of regulations, and paying back costs of war and illicit contracts to set up sustainable care for veterans and anyone else who prefers a proliferation free market system.

Separate the party politics and beliefs from mainstream govt, require party members and leaders to fund their own programs, and only base public policy on what all ppl agree represents the entire nation.

We'd have limited govt at the top and maximum empowerment on the grassroots level, with more direct accountability for how resources are spent, saved or invested.

Or we can keep rejecting common sense while blaming the other party for pushing their own agenda "out of fear and stupidity." Let ppl have the right to be stupid at their own expense, just don't charge it to ppl who'd rather fund their own ways, biased or not. To each their own. You want it, you pay for it. Simple.


----------



## there4eyeM

Here's to the U n K nown.


----------



## jasonnfree

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> England grows a pair.
> 
> Congratulations Brits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a victory for decent British people, who love their nation and want to preserve and protect their Culture and Heritage and control their OWN borders.
> 
> Good on them for not voting to stay in the EU Dictatorship.
> 
> Also for NOT being swayed by the Politics of Hate and Fear-Mongering that the Remain camp bombarded them with eg. for them to be told that they're "racist bigots" for waving their OWN national flag and for being told that they're "racist bigots" for not wanting tons of angry, aggressive Muslim and African Economic Migrants being let in to help ruin their nation.
Click to expand...


We get the same treatment here.  We're called racists and bigots for not wanting Obama to flood our nation with unknown hordes from the third world and especially  middle east.  He never explains how this will make our country better.  Congratulations on winning the vote.


----------



## emilynghiem

jasonnfree said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> England grows a pair.
> 
> Congratulations Brits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a victory for decent British people, who love their nation and want to preserve and protect their Culture and Heritage and control their OWN borders.
> 
> Good on them for not voting to stay in the EU Dictatorship.
> 
> Also for NOT being swayed by the Politics of Hate and Fear-Mongering that the Remain camp bombarded them with eg. for them to be told that they're "racist bigots" for waving their OWN national flag and for being told that they're "racist bigots" for not wanting tons of angry, aggressive Muslim and African Economic Migrants being let in to help ruin their nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We get the same treatment here.  We're called racists and bigots for not wanting Obama to flood our nation with unknown hordes from the third world and especially  middle east.  He never explains how this will make our country better.  Congratulations on winning the vote.
Click to expand...


It will make us stronger having to fight our own govt to defend security ourselves. If conservatives want to be as independent of federal govt as possible, this is part of that push.

We are already being pushed to take up arms and defend ourselves since we can't rely on govt. officials.
We need to fight and win this same battle legally and civilly so it doesn't escalate and require armed conflict.
That's what the Constitution is for, and we need to defend and enforce that.

When everyone is equally versed in th e laws and enforcement, nobody can get away with abusing govt to run amok.

So that is where this process is leading. Compelling everyone to learn the laws in order to enforce them consistently , not to undermine them by overriding opposition.

We will be stronger after this. We are all being called to get involved in the democratic process and hold govt to account, instead of being complacent to let elected officials pass whatever they want or can get away with.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

bucs90 said:


> FOR HER MAJESTY!!! FEND OFF THE MUSLIM INVADERS!!!
> 
> View attachment 79230 View attachment 79231



If they just wouldn't have stopped having kids, this wouldn't even be an issue.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And here we see the idiocy of democracies – where ignorance, fear, and bigotry are the deciding factors concerning significant issues, as opposed to facts and the truth.
> 
> We Americans should be thankful we’re not subject to such capricious fear and stupidity.



"The idiocy of democracies".

I truly hope as many posters as possible read this post.
Is this the mind of the garden variety liberal, or just another extremist rambling ?
Either way, this needs to be called out.


----------



## emilynghiem

DigitalDrifter said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOR HER MAJESTY!!! FEND OFF THE MUSLIM INVADERS!!!
> 
> View attachment 79230 View attachment 79231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they just wouldn't have stopped having kids, this wouldn't even be an issue.
Click to expand...

If kids and adults are raised right, you don't need massive numbers. Just wiser use of resources. Behind every successful business, school or charity there is some founding person or small group with a vision. That's enough to make a difference, even if vastly outnumbered.


----------



## The Irish Ram

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And here we see the idiocy of democracies – where ignorance, fear, and bigotry are the deciding factors concerning significant issues, as opposed to facts and the truth.
> 
> We Americans should be thankful we’re not subject to such capricious fear and stupidity.



You over think everything.  Brits got tired of being told what to do, and saw the destruction of the Muslim invasion and said, "No." 
We are currently in the position of being tired of Obama telling us what to do and tired of the invasion.  America's silent majority is about to be heard too.


----------



## depotoo

Sovereignty  wins over globalization!
and the claim it is a form of bigotry is a big fat lie.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

For awhile, I thought we were going to have a Texit.  Obama sucks so bad that the Cowboys in Texas are ready to leave.  If Hillary wins, they will Texit.


----------



## MikeK

Rexx Taylor said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EU referendum: Latest results - BBC News
> 
> "Leave" has about 8.5 million votes now and a 500,000 vote lead.
> 
> 16.8 million needed to win.
> 
> 
> 
> now these are all legal residents?
Click to expand...

Many (most?) of them are.  Which doesn't mean the skulls of troublemakers can't be cracked -- and that is the way to deal with aggressively trouble-making Muslims.  That is the remedy and it's high time it was administered.  Give them cause to want to leave on their own.


----------



## TemplarKormac




----------

